# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تغییر نظام در کنکور ۹۹؛ اشتباهی مهلک یا همای سعادت؟!

## M.javaddd

سلام.امروز دیدم که یه سری از دوستان معتقد بودن که دانش آموزای نظام قدیم، اگه سال آینده بیان و توی گروه نظام جدید آزمون بدن، به نفعشون خواهد بود؛ در مورد اختیار انتخاب نظام آموزشی توسط داوطلبان، با این دوستان موافقم و اگه کسی فکر میکنه که میتونه توی نظام جدید، نتیجه بهتری بگیره، باید این امکان بهش داده بشه، ولی بیاین بررسی کنیم ببینیم آیا واقعا تغییر نظام آموزشی، دردی از پشت کنکوری ها دوا خواهد کرد؟!
دوستان معتقدن که با توجه به ساده تر بودن و حجم کمتر منابع نظام جدید، نباید به خوندن منابع سخت تر و حجیم تر نظام قدیم تن داد و آزمون دادن در گروه نظام جدید، کار راحت تری خواهد بود؛
 این حرف زمانی درست بود که سنجش میومد میگفت بخش زیادی از ظرفیت برای نظام جدید هاست، اون موقع بود که همینطوری که دوستان گفتن استدلال میکردیم و میگفتیم که با توجه به حجم کمتر و ظرفیت بیشتر، سود در این هست که تغییر نظام بدیم...اما مسئله اینطوری ها هم که میگن نیست، ببینید، فرضا اگه یه دانش آموز نظام قدیم که توی دو الی سه سال اخیر کنکور داده، بخواد بشینه درسای نظام جدید رو بخونه، به عنوان مثال توی درسی مثل فیزیک، علاوه بر اینکه باید بخش زیادی از همون مباحث نظام قدیم رو بخونه، باید مباحث جدید و عجیبی رو توی فیزیک پایه ( بخصوص فیزیک دهم) بخونه که برای اولین بارش هست باید بخونه و به نسبه هم مباحث سختی هست، در مورد ریاضی و زیست هم( با توجه به لغات معادل)، وضعیت نه تنها بهتر نخواهد بود، بلکه بدتر خواهد بود.موضوع دیگه اینه که بخش زیادی از مباحث سخت همچنان وجود دارن و مثلا توی فیزیک،سوالات راحت نظام قدیم( مثل تیپ های زیادی از پیش دو و همچنین فیزیک یک) حذف شدن و در عوض با فیزیک‌ پایه به مراتب سخت تری در نظام جدید رو به رو هستیم...در مورد شیمی ولی حرف دوستان صادق هست و شیمی‌ نظام جدید راحت تر هست و تطابق زیادی هم داره و عملا موضوع جدیدی رو نمیبینیم، ولی با توجه به سوالات نظام قدیم کنکور امسال، به وضوح برای بچه های نظام قدیم هم آسونتر بود و ضرر نکردن....در مورد ادبیات و دینی و زبان تفاوتی نداره ولی عربی نظام جدید راحت تر، ولی عجیب تر از نظام قدیم خواهد بود چون از بیخ و بن ، شیوه آموزش تغییر کرده و به درد کسی میخوره که در طی سال و با دبیر، با این شیوه آشنا شده باشه....در کل، باید منتظر شیوه ترازدهی و رتبه ها با توجه به کارنامه بود...تغییر نظام آموزشی، اکر هم بخواد انجام بشه، به نفع داوطلبانی خواهد بود، که سال ها از درس دور بودن و یا مثلا دانشجوی کارشناسی در رشته های مهندسی هستن، و ۹۹ میخوان کنکور شرکت کنن که در این صورت،شاید به نفعشون باشه که در گروه نظام جدید آزمون بدن...

----------


## M.javaddd

چون فضا به شدت غبارآلود هست، واقعا این مطلب هم مهم هست بررسی بشه، اینکه اگه بچه ها تغییر نظام بدن، به نفع مافیای کنکور و انتشارات ها خواهد بود یا به ضررشون؟ با توجه به اینکه همین امسال هم انتشارات مختلف، کتاب های نظام قدیم رو تقریبا چاپ نکردن و تمرکزشون رو بطور کامل بر روی نظام جدید گذاشتن، قطعا دوست دارن که این حجم داوطلب نظام قدیم هم به این گروه اضافه بشن و داوطلب نظام قدیمی که بخواد تغییر نظام بده، قطعا توی همه دروس نیاز به کتاب و دی وی دی و ... خواهد داشت...این عدد رو توی مقیاس بیش از دویست هزار نفر لحاظ کنید تا متوجه رقم بشید..در صورتی که داوطلبای نظام قدیم اگه بخوان توی نظام خودشون آزمون بدن، تقریبا نیاز به هیچ مجموعه کمک آموزشی نخواهند داشت...مراقب جهت دهی افکارتون باشید، قطعا توی این قضیه هم سهم مسائل مالی مافیای کنکور ، نقش مهمی خواهد داشت...

----------


## meysam98

تحلیلت ناشی از عدم مطالعه و اشراف بر کتب نظام جدیده
طرف بیاد 6 تا فصل پیش فیزسک رو بخونه که 4 تستو بزنه؟
2 ماه وقت بذاری برا 4 تا تستی که تو جدید طرف با 1 ماه تموم میکنه؟
بری انتگرال و ماتریس و بخش های سنگین مقاطع رو بخونی که آخرش بگن چون جدیدیا ندارن شاید تست بدیم
شاید ندیم؟
6 فصل زیست بیشتر بخونی؟ برا یکی دو تست؟
اون همه مسءله شیمی سنگینی رو کار کنی که احتمال اومدنشون چون در نظام جدید نیست خیلی پایینه؟
2000 تا لغت عربی حفظ کنی و اون همه متن رو ترجمه کنی که آخرش یه متن آبکی بدن که میشد با دایره واژگان 500 تایی و عربی 40 50 صفحه ای جدید زد؟

وقتی منبع تست کتاب نظام جدیده
فقط یه آدم ترسو و متعصب میتونه معتقد باشه بری کنکور قدیم بدی

----------


## meysam98

> یسری بیست ساله پشت کنکورن دیگه اینو بهونه نکنن چی بگن


امیدوارم پشت کنکور نمونی
وگرنه تلخی این حرفت 2 برابر به جونت میمونه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

خیلی ها ادعا کردند که مباحث نظام جدید خیلی ساده و ابکی هست بچه های نظام جدید اصولا چیزی نمیخونند کتاباشون نصف شده ... 
سوالی که من از این عزیزان دارم مباحث نظام جدید ابکی راحت شما فول هستید این مباحث پس چرا کنکور ۹۰ یا ۸۰ درصد نمیزنید ؟! 
اخه ۸۰ یا ۹۰ درصد بعضی دروس تخصص سوالات مشترک بود یعنی مباحثی بود که هم تو نظام قدیم بود هم جدید و دوستان ادعا کردند نظام جدید آب خوردن هست خوب چرا ۸۰ درصد نزدید ؟! 
خیلی ببخشید ما دو دسته داوطلب داریم داوطلب که منتظر کنکور سوالات مرتب و از قبل مشخص شده بذارن جلوش و فکر میکنن هنوز امتحان نهایی و داوطلب که خودش برای هر اتفاقی هر سوال آماده میکنه دوستان کنکور همین مدیریت بحران شما ممکن سر جلسه کنکور ۴ تا سوال پشت سر هم سخت ببینید و روحیه خودتون ببازید کسی که خودش آماده هر چیزی کرده موفق تر همیشه شما مصاحبه نفرات برتر بخونید گواه این موضوع 
قبول دارم حذفیات زیاد داره نظام جدید ولی باز هم میگم شما اگر با نظام جدید خیلی راحت هستید ۸۰ درصد باید راحت بیارید ولی اگر رفتید و نظام جدید هم کنکور دادید و بازم همون آش و همون کاسه خوب دیگه ایراد کار از برنامه ریزی ضمن سال تو بوده 
دوستان فراموش نکنید خیلی ها بودند با همین منابع نظام قدیم اونم تو سال های پیش که کنکور وحشتناک تر از کنکور چند روز پیش بود رفتند و خیلی دروس ۱۰۰ زدند ! 
خوب اونا از مریخ نیومدن بودند فقط برنامه ریزی داشتند مطالعه پیوسته و منظم داشتند همین 
اگر از من بپرسید کنکور نظام جدید برای کدوم دسته از داوطلب های نظام قدیم خوب هست برای کسی مثل من رشته ام ریاضی فیزیک بود مهندسی خوندم و راحت میتونم اشراف پیدا کنم به کل کتاب های نظام جدید و تازه حوصله خیلی از بخش ها زیست که تا حالا نداشتم ندارم تازه اونا هم حذف مسلما برای من و امثال من که فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه هستند خیلی خوب برای پزشکی قبول شدن

----------


## Ordijahannam

اینا همش بهونس!نظام قدیمی ک خونده پزشکیشو قبول میشه و میره پی کارش! اینایی هم که میگن ال بود و فلان بود همونایین که بعد چهار پنج سال پشت کنکور موندن به یه رشته پیام نوری رضایت میدن و میرن پیام نور!

----------


## M.javaddd

> تحلیلت ناشی از عدم مطالعه و اشراف بر کتب نظام جدیده
> طرف بیاد 6 تا فصل پیش رو بخونه که 4 تستو بزنه؟
> 2 ماه وقت بذاری برا 4 تا تستی که تو جدید طرف با 1 ماه تموم میکنه؟
> بری انتگرال و ماتریس و بخش های سنگین مقاطع رو بخونی که آخرش بگن چون جدیدیا ندارن شاید تست بدیم
> شاید ندیم؟
> 6 فصل زیست بیشتر بخونی؟ برا یکی دو تست؟
> اون همه مسءله شیمی سنگینی رو کار کنی که احتمال اومدنشون چون در نظام جدید نیست خیلی پایینه؟
> 2000 تا لغت عربی حفظ کنی و اون همه متن رو ترجمه کنی که آخرش یه متن آبکی بدن که میشد با دایره واژگان 500 تایی و عربی 40 50 صفحه ای جدید زد؟
> 
> ...


فکر کنم توی ۱۵ خط حدود ۴۰ بار توهین کردی  :Yahoo (4):  رفیق آرومتر، من اولش هم گفتم که موافق حق انتخاب هستم و اگه کسی فکر میکنه که توی نظام جدید میتونه بهتر نتیجه بگیره، حتما باید این امکان رو داشته باشه...
اما این نکته رو بگم، توی نظام جدید،در مورد زیست و فیزیک، به هیچ وجه آسونتر نیست بلکه به عنوان یه کتاب جدید، قطعا باتلاق بزرگی خواهد بود...در مورد ریاضی و شیمی موافقم حدود ۲۰-۳۰ درصد آسونتر هست، ولی باید این نکته رو هم دید که اگر مسائل طرح شده از یه مبحث، آسون باشن، همون سوال آسون توی نظام قدیم هم هست پس عملا ضرر چندانی وجود نداره...در مورد عربی هم قطعا اشتباه میکنید، سوالات ترجمه عربی نظام قدیم هم نیاز به حفظ ۵۰۰ لغت نداره و تمام سوالات ترجمه رو میتونید با دو ساعت مطالعه، جواب بدید چون تکنیک های ساده ای داره، اما مبنای کتاب عربی نطام جدید تغییر کرده، درسته ساده تر هست اما نیاز به دبیر، برای نشون دادن این تغییر مبنا داره   ..ادبیات و دینی و زبان هم که عملا تغییری ندارن...بنظرم اگر یه نفر، مباحثی رو که آشنایی کاملی باهاش داره رو ول کنه و بره از اول، یه سری مباحث جدید رو به صرف آسون شروع به خوندن بکنه، اشتباه بزرگیه...این یه باتلاقی خواهد بود که خیلی ها رو در خودش خفه خواهد کرد...نظام جدید، اون بهشتی که از دور دیده میشه نیست و قطعا سختی های خاص خودشو داره، بخصوص برای داوطلب نظام قدیم...بیینید، شما الان برید و کتابای پایه ششم و هفتم رو ببینید، با وجودی که این مباحث رو تا حدودی خودتون قبلا خوندید و خیلی براتون سخت خواهد بود و مباحث آسونی هم هست، قطعا خسته خواهید شد، این واقعیت ماجراست...هر تصمیمی که بخواید بگیرید، من بهش احترام میزارم...

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ب عنوان کسی ک سه بار کنکور دادم امسال نشد بدم ولی 99شرکت میکنم واقعا درسته اینا همش بهانه س یعنی چی سوال ندادن فلان کردن عزیزمن وقتی مشاورا میگن همه فصول بخون قوی باش صفر تاصد بخون تو نمیخونی گوش نمیدی ضرر میبینی...کسی ک خونده باشه میزنه میترکونه میره...ب عنوان کسی ک زیست از ده درصثد تو کنکور95 رسوندم به 70کنکور97 واقعا زیست امسال درحد 96یا جاهایی ساده تر بود نمیدونم بهونه چرا میگرید بخونید بره بابا

----------


## saj8jad

دیدگاه افراد متفاوت و هر کدوم هم از یه زاویه ای به موضوع نگاه میکنن
به نظر من کسی که توانایی این رو داره و تمایل داره نظام جدید کنکور بده باید این حق انتخاب رو داشته باشه
کسی هم که به قول دوستان حاضر به ریسک کردن نیستند می تونن همون نظام قدیم کنکور بدن و مشکلی هم وجود نداره
همه بحث و مشکل سر *#حق_انتخاب* هستش که باید داده بشه

تو این مدت هم مد شده ، یه سری بچه ها کلماتی از قبیل *#حاشیه* ، *#بهانه* ، *#توقع* و از این دست حرفا زیاد زدن
من نمیدونم این دسته از افراد دقیقا از چه منطق و اصولی پیروی میکنن حقیقتا
اینکه بجای اقامه دلیل و ارائه استدلال بیایم بگیم اینا همش حاشیه اس یا بهانه اس یا توقع هستش نه منطقیه و اصلا جالب نیست و بیشتر خودشون رو زیر سوال میبرن

----------


## Accident

فاز اینایی که با فونت بزرگ می نویسن چیه؟ فقط الکی حجم اشغال می کنند و چشم ادم رو اذیت می کنند. این ادما همونایی هستند که توی اجتماع داد و بیداد می کنند و فکر می کنند هرکی صداش بلندتر باشه حرفش بیشتر خریدار پیدا میکنه.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> دیدگاه افراد متفاوت و هر کدوم هم از یه زاویه ای به موضوع نگاه میکنن
> به نظر من کسی که توانایی این رو داره و تمایل داره نظام جدید کنکور بده باید این حق انتخاب رو داشته باشه
> کسی هم که به قول دوستان حاضر به ریسک کردن نیستند می تونن همون نظام قدیم کنکور بدن و مشکلی هم وجود نداره
> همه بحث و مشکل سر *#حق_انتخاب* هستش که باید داده بشه
> 
> تو این مدت هم مد شده ، یه سری بچه ها کلماتی از قبیل *#حاشیه* ، *#بهانه* ، *#توقع* و از این دست حرفا زیاد زدن
> من نمیدونم این دسته از افراد دقیقا از چه منطق و اصولی پیروی میکنن حقیقتا
> اینکه بجای اقامه دلیل و ارائه استدلال بیایم بگیم اینا همش حاشیه اس یا بهانه اس یا توقع هستش نه منطقیه و اصلا جالب نیست و بیشتر خودشون رو زیر سوال میبرن


از نظر حق و حقوق واقعا اینو حق هر داوطلب میدونم که خودش سوالات خودش از بین دو دسته سوال انتخاب بکنه از دید سازمان سنجش هر دو سوالات در یک حد هستند ولی واقعا علت اجباری بودن این موضوع درک نمیکنم !

----------


## MehranWilson

بعضی از دوستان گله و شکایت دارن واسه اینکه امسال بودجه بندی رو فیزیک و ریاضی رو چرا عوض کردن؟!
خب اولا که مگه دست شماست که بری به طراح بگی 6 تا سوال از ماتریس بده اونم بگه چشم عزیزم یا بگی 10 تا سوال بده از فیزیک پیش 2 اونم بگه باشه به روی چشم ؟!
این طراح,طراح سوالات رتبه 1 هم هستا !! اصن دلش میخواد احتمال نده اصن دلش میخواد ماتریس نده ... چیکار میتونی بکنی ؟ اون وقت که میشینی به امار و احتمال و ماتریس دل میبندی همینه برنامه های 4 هفته ای و 3 هفته و 1 روزه تهش همین در میاد... طراح یک ادمی رو میخواد بشینه از توی سوالات,سوالات اسون پیدا کنه و اینکه روی همه مباحث تسلط و اشراف داشته باشه نه فقط به صرف دونستن چند مبحث اسون !!!!!!!! دیشب هم به دوستان گفتم .. کنکور مثل میدون جنگ یهو دیدی قراره با تفنگی که خالیه بری نبرد تانک ! یا شاید هم با تفنگ پر بری نبرد یه نفر که چاقو دستشه !

----------


## meysam98

> فکر کنم توی ۱۵ خط حدود ۴۰ بار توهین کردی  رفیق آرومتر، من اولش هم گفتم که موافق حق انتخاب هستم و اگه کسی فکر میکنه که توی نظام جدید میتونه بهتر نتیجه بگیره، حتما باید این امکان رو داشته باشه...
> اما این نکته رو بگم، توی نظام جدید،در مورد زیست و فیزیک، به هیچ وجه آسونتر نیست بلکه به عنوان یه کتاب جدید، قطعا باتلاق بزرگی خواهد بود...در مورد ریاضی و شیمی موافقم حدود ۲۰-۳۰ درصد آسونتر هست، ولی باید این نکته رو هم دید که اگر مسائل طرح شده از یه مبحث، آسون باشن، همون سوال آسون توی نظام قدیم هم هست پس عملا ضرر چندانی وجود نداره...در مورد عربی هم قطعا اشتباه میکنید، سوالات ترجمه عربی نظام قدیم هم نیاز به حفظ ۵۰۰ لغت نداره و تمام سوالات ترجمه رو میتونید با دو ساعت مطالعه، جواب بدید چون تکنیک های ساده ای داره، اما مبنای کتاب عربی نطام جدید تغییر کرده، درسته ساده تر هست اما نیاز به دبیر، برای نشون دادن این تغییر مبنا داره   ..ادبیات و دینی و زبان هم که عملا تغییری ندارن...بنظرم اگر یه نفر، مباحثی رو که آشنایی کاملی باهاش داره رو ول کنه و بره از اول، یه سری مباحث جدید رو به صرف آسون شروع به خوندن بکنه، اشتباه بزرگیه...این یه باتلاقی خواهد بود که خیلی ها رو در خودش خفه خواهد کرد...نظام جدید، اون بهشتی که از دور دیده میشه نیست و قطعا سختی های خاص خودشو داره، بخصوص برای داوطلب نظام قدیم...بیینید، شما الان برید و کتابای پایه ششم و هفتم رو ببینید، با وجودی که این مباحث رو تا حدودی خودتون قبلا خوندید و خیلی براتون سخت خواهد بود و مباحث آسونی هم هست، قطعا خسته خواهید شد، این واقعیت ماجراست...هر تصمیمی که بخواید بگیرید، من بهش احترام میزارم...


عزیز جان من کتاب جدید رو خوندم
با اطلاعاتی که از کتاب زیست خودم داشتم
زیست جدید بسیار روون و قابل فهمه و مطالبی که ما خوندیم رو دسته بندی کردن با تغییر ادبیات
واژگان معادل در حد 3 صفحه س که شما 1 روز وقت بزار حفظ میشی ضمن اینکه در کنکور واژه انگلیسی تست میاد
فیزیک دوازده و یازده کتاب ماست با حذف شاخهپو برگ
فیزیک ده صرفا تغییراتی داشته که در حد یکی دو فصله
که نهایت 10 درصد فیزیک کنکور هم نیست

----------


## M.javaddd

> دیدگاه افراد متفاوت و هر کدوم هم از یه زاویه ای به موضوع نگاه میکنن
> به نظر من کسی که توانایی این رو داره و تمایل داره نظام جدید کنکور بده باید این حق انتخاب رو داشته باشه
> کسی هم که به قول دوستان حاضر به ریسک کردن نیستند می تونن همون نظام قدیم کنکور بدن و مشکلی هم وجود نداره
> همه بحث و مشکل سر *#حق_انتخاب* هستش که باید داده بشه
> 
> تو این مدت هم مد شده ، یه سری بچه ها کلماتی از قبیل *#حاشیه* ، *#بهانه* ، *#توقع* و از این دست حرفا زیاد زدن
> من نمیدونم این دسته از افراد دقیقا از چه منطق و اصولی پیروی میکنن حقیقتا
> اینکه بجای اقامه دلیل و ارائه استدلال بیایم بگیم اینا همش حاشیه اس یا بهانه اس یا توقع هستش نه منطقیه و اصلا جالب نیست و بیشتر خودشون رو زیر سوال میبرن


بله سجاد جان منم بالا گفتم، قطعا حق انتخاب بین این دو موضوع باید به رسمیت شناخته بشه، ولی این موضوع تغییر نظام، بیشتر به درد افراد تغییر رشته ای و دانشجو هایی میخوره که میخوان بیان ۹۹ آزمون بدن، و دردی از بچه های پشت کنکوری دوا نخواهد کرد...

----------


## M.javaddd

> فاز اینایی که با فونت بزرگ می نویسن چیه؟ فقط الکی حجم اشغال می کنند و چشم ادم رو اذیت می کنند. این ادما همونایی هستند که توی اجتماع داد و بیداد می کنند و فکر می کنند هرکی صداش بلندتر باشه حرفش بیشتر خریدار پیدا میکنه.


اتفاقا توی متن هایی که حجم به نسبت زیادی داره، فونت ریز بیشتر اذیت میکنه و اگه مثلا سایز نوشته رو ۳ قرار بدید، برای فردی که میخونه راحت تره...برای کسایی هم که با گوشی میان فرق نمیکنه چون این تغییر براشون تقریبا اعمال نمیشه...برچسب نزنیم بهتره رفیق‌....

----------


## saj8jad

> ​ب عنوان کسی ک سه بار کنکور دادم امسال نشد بدم ولی 99شرکت میکنم واقعا درسته *اینا همش بهانه* س یعنی چی سوال ندادن فلان کردن عزیزمن وقتی مشاورا میگن همه فصول بخون قوی باش صفر تاصد بخون تو نمیخونی گوش نمیدی ضرر میبینی...*کسی ک خونده باشه میزنه میترکونه* میره...ب عنوان کسی ک زیست از ده درصثد تو کنکور95 رسوندم به 70کنکور97 واقعا زیست امسال درحد 96یا جاهایی ساده تر بود* نمیدونم بهونه چرا میگرید بخونید بره بابا*


سلام حامد 
من تصور میکنم نظر شما و نظراتی اینچنینی هیجانی هستش دوست عزیز
ببین من اصلا موافق این نیستم که هر مسئله ای رو به حاشیه و بهانه و ... ربط و بسط بدیم
پرونده کنکور تموم شده و بسته شده و ما فعلا فقط در مقام گفتگو و ارائه دیدگاه هامون هستیم و نه بیشتر 
مسئله اینه که سنجش گفت *از مباحث مشترک سوال مشترک* و *از مباحث غیرمشترک هم سوال غیر مشترک* برای هر دو نظام داده میشه
اما ما در کنکور چیزی خلاف این رو عینا دیدیم
متأسفانه اکثریت سوالات کنکور نظام قدیم (حداقل در شاخه تجربی) تماما بر اساس کتب درسی نظام جدید (3-3-6) طراحی شده بود! 
بطوری که بودجه بندی، تیپ بندی و ساختار آزمون تماما تغییر کرده بود! 
از مباحث غیرمشترک به  هیچ وجه یا اصلا سوالی نداده بودند یا کمتر مورد توجه قرار گرفته بود!
داوطلبان نظام قدیمی که روی این مباحث کلی وقت سرمایه گذاری کرده بودند و کلی  تست زده بودند عملا نابود شدند
 یک داوطلب نظام قدیم برای پاسخگویی به یک  سوال اجبارا می بایست 60 صفحه کتاب نظام قدیم رو میخوند ولی یک داوطلب نظام  جدید با خوندن 20 صفحه کتاب اون سوال رو به راحتی میتونست حل کنه! 
به نظر من این  یعنی نابرابری و بی عدالتی علنی! و نه اینکه بگیم این حاشیه و بهانه هستش
میگم کنکور تموم شده رفته پی کارش ولی واقعیت و حقیقت مسئله هیچ تغییری نمیکنه دوست عزیز

----------


## M.javaddd

> بعضی از دوستان گله و شکایت دارن واسه اینکه امسال بودجه بندی رو فیزیک و ریاضی رو چرا عوض کردن؟!
> خب اولا که مگه دست شماست که بری به طراح بگی 6 تا سوال از ماتریس بده اونم بگه چشم عزیزم یا بگی 10 تا سوال بده از فیزیک پیش 2 اونم بگه باشه به روی چشم ؟!
> این طراح,طراح سوالات رتبه 1 هم هستا !! اصن دلش میخواد احتمال نده اصن دلش میخواد ماتریس نده ... چیکار میتونی بکنی ؟ اون وقت که میشینی به امار و احتمال و ماتریس دل میبندی همینه برنامه های 4 هفته ای و 3 هفته و 1 روزه تهش همین در میاد... طراح یک ادمی رو میخواد بشینه از توی سوالات,سوالات اسون پیدا کنه و اینکه روی همه مباحث تسلط و اشراف داشته باشه نه فقط به صرف دونستن چند مبحث اسون !!!!!!!! دیشب هم به دوستان گفتم .. کنکور مثل میدون جنگ یهو دیدی قراره با تفنگی که خالیه بری نبرد تانک ! یا شاید هم با تفنگ پر بری نبرد یه نفر که چاقو دستشه !


دقیقا چند روز پیش همین رو داشتم به دوستم میگفتم...مثلا توی کنکور ۹۴ و ۹۵، طراح زیست یهو دیوونه شد و فصل شارش انرژی رو معروف کرد و یه کلی تست ازش داد...اونایی که اون فصل رو خوب بلد بودن، رستگار شدن و اونایی که اون فصل رو حذف کرده بودن بیچاره....من خودم کنکور امسال امید زیادی به فیزیک پیش دو یا مباحث آسون ریاضی بسته بودم، و ضررش رو هم دیدم...
واقعا گاهی این ترفند ها، هوش طراح رو نشون میده که داوطلبا رو سورپرایز کنه، اصلا شاید عشقش بکشه ده تا سوال از بخش یک زیست دوم بده، کسی نمیتونه بگه چرا....من خودم هم امسال از این موضوع سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک شاکی بودم، ولی بعدش که نشستم نگاه کردم، دیدم کوتاهی از خودم بوده....از مثال میدون جنگ بودن کنکورت هم خییلی حال کردم، دقیق ترین توصیفی که میشد از کنکور کرد همین بود؛ گاهی یه فصل رو یه کلی تست براش حل میکنی، ولی آسون ترین سوال اون بخش میاد، گاهی هم از یه مبحث آسون، یه سوال خیلی سخت میاد...باید برای هر سناریویی آماده بود، وگرنه قطعا نابود خواهی شد...

----------


## Ordijahannam

> دیدگاه افراد متفاوت و هر کدوم هم از یه زاویه ای به موضوع نگاه میکنن
> به نظر من کسی که توانایی این رو داره و تمایل داره نظام جدید کنکور بده باید این حق انتخاب رو داشته باشه
> کسی هم که به قول دوستان حاضر به ریسک کردن نیستند می تونن همون نظام قدیم کنکور بدن و مشکلی هم وجود نداره
> همه بحث و مشکل سر *#حق_انتخاب* هستش که باید داده بشه
> 
> تو این مدت هم مد شده ، یه سری بچه ها کلماتی از قبیل *#حاشیه* ، *#بهانه* ، *#توقع* و از این دست حرفا زیاد زدن
> من نمیدونم این دسته از افراد دقیقا از چه منطق و اصولی پیروی میکنن حقیقتا
> اینکه بجای اقامه دلیل و ارائه استدلال بیایم بگیم اینا همش حاشیه اس یا بهانه اس یا توقع هستش نه منطقیه و اصلا جالب نیست و بیشتر خودشون رو زیر سوال میبرن


آقای سجاد اگه امکانش هست فقط تبلیغ کمپین حق انتخاب رو انجام بدید!نه اینکه بیاید نظام قدیم رو بکوبید،خب اینجوری شاید یه نظام قدیم ببینه و ناامید بشه،درسته؟

----------


## reza333

باید منتظر باشیم کارنامه ها بیاد. کارنامه ها بیاد ، خیلی خیلی راحت میشه نظر قطعی داد ، بهتره بریم سمت جدید ، یا قدیم بمونیم ، یا فرقی نمیکنه. الان هر چی بگیم اعتباری نداره.

----------


## saj8jad

> آقای سجاد اگه امکانش هست فقط تبلیغ کمپین حق انتخاب رو انجام بدید!نه اینکه بیاید نظام قدیم رو بکوبید،خب اینجوری شاید یه نظام قدیم ببینه و ناامید بشه،درسته؟


درود گرامی
من دیدگاهم رو عرض کردم همون اول گفتارم هم گفتم که افراد از زاویه های متعددی به موضوع نگاه میکنن و دیدگاه خودشون رو مطرح میکنن
اصلا بحث کوبیدن نظام قدیم نیست، من خودم داوطلب نظام قدیم هستم
من صرفا به بیان واقعیت هایی موجود پرداختم، آیا فهم هر واقعیتی باید منجر به ناامیدی من و شما بشه؟ مطلقا خیر  :Yahoo (1): 
و ایضا بحث تبلیغ کمپین نیست چون برای من هیچ سود و منفعتی رو به همراه نداره گرامی  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشین

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام حامد 
> من تصور میکنم نظر شما و نظراتی اینچنینی هیجانی هستش دوست عزیز
> ببین من اصلا موافق این نیستم که هر مسئله ای رو به حاشیه و بهانه و ... ربط و بسط بدیم
> پرونده کنکور تموم شده و بسته شده و ما فعلا فقط در مقام گفتگو و ارائه دیدگاه هامون هستیم و نه بیشتر 
> مسئله اینه که سنجش گفت *از مباحث مشترک سوال مشترک* و *از مباحث غیرمشترک هم سوال غیر مشترک* برای هر دو نظام داده میشه
> اما ما در کنکور چیزی خلاف این رو عینا دیدیم
> متأسفانه اکثریت سوالات کنکور نظام قدیم (حداقل در شاخه تجربی) تماما بر اساس کتب درسی نظام جدید (3-3-6) طراحی شده بود! 
> بطوری که بودجه بندی، تیپ بندی و ساختار آزمون تماما تغییر کرده بود! 
> از مباحث غیرمشترک به  هیچ وجه یا اصلا سوالی نداده بودند یا کمتر مورد توجه قرار گرفته بود!
> ...


​نه بخدا میگم بهونه چون خودم تا دلت بخواد ازاین بهانه ها داشتم اما ممکنه ک تغییر بکنه سال 99این یشوه سوال دادن..من تموم حرفم اینه ک کنکور یک جنگ نا منظم حلوا خیرات نمیکنن زمین هوا رو باید مراقب باشی...ممکنه سال بعد 6تا تست از احتمال بدن یهو

----------


## M.javaddd

> سلام حامد 
> من تصور میکنم نظر شما و نظراتی اینچنینی هیجانی هستش دوست عزیز
> ببین من اصلا موافق این نیستم که هر مسئله ای رو به حاشیه و بهانه و ... ربط و بسط بدیم
> پرونده کنکور تموم شده و بسته شده و ما فعلا فقط در مقام گفتگو و ارائه دیدگاه هامون هستیم و نه بیشتر 
> مسئله اینه که سنجش گفت *از مباحث مشترک سوال مشترک* و *از مباحث غیرمشترک هم سوال غیر مشترک* برای هر دو نظام داده میشه
> اما ما در کنکور چیزی خلاف این رو عینا دیدیم
> متأسفانه اکثریت سوالات کنکور نظام قدیم (حداقل در شاخه تجربی) تماما بر اساس کتب درسی نظام جدید (3-3-6) طراحی شده بود! 
> بطوری که بودجه بندی، تیپ بندی و ساختار آزمون تماما تغییر کرده بود! 
> از مباحث غیرمشترک به  هیچ وجه یا اصلا سوالی نداده بودند یا کمتر مورد توجه قرار گرفته بود!
> ...


موافقم با این مسئله که گفتی، و قطعا سنجش امسال نظم مورد انتظار داوطلبای نظام قدیم رو رعایت نکرد و داوطلبای زیادی دچار شوک شدن، ولی، ولی، ولی....داوطلبای نظام قدیم، تقریبا نمیتونن بگن که فلان سوال رو ما نخونده بودیم و ... بلکه از یه مباحث تقریبا آسونی که خیلیا از جمله خودم براش برنامه داشتیم، یا سوال نیومد، یا خیلی کمتر از حد انتظار اومد...نا عدالتی وجود داشت، ولی داوطلبای نظام قدیم هم فرصت و آشنایی بیشتری به فضای کنکور نسبت به نظام جدید ها داشتن، در مجموع سنجش میخواد هر چه زودتر از دست این نظام قدیمای سیریش  :Yahoo (4):  از جمله خودم، راحت بشه و قطعا سال دیگه، آخرین سال دو کنکوری خواهد بود، پس نظام قدیما روال درسی و ذهنیشون رو عوض نکنن بهتره، مگه اینکه به سال های آینده هم بخوان فکر کنن...

----------


## saj8jad

> ​نه بخدا میگم بهونه چون خودم تا دلت بخواد ازاین بهانه ها داشتم اما ممکنه ک تغییر بکنه سال 99این یشوه سوال دادن..من تموم حرفم اینه ک کنکور یک جنگ نا منظم حلوا خیرات نمیکنن زمین هوا رو باید مراقب باشی...ممکنه سال بعد 6تا تست از احتمال بدن یهو


از این زاویه دید باهات موافقم دقیقا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

من خودم نظام جدیدم کتاب های شما و سوالات کنکورتون هم دیدم 
دوستان نظام قدیمی هم دارم 
انصافا من کمتر از اونها میخوندم ولی درصد هام بهتره مخصوصا زیستم من امسال 75 درصد زدم اونها  با اینکه بیشتر میخوندن 60 زدن 
ولی نمیشه بگی برای همه تون درسته چون کسی که با کتاب های اونها وفق کرده خوب نیست
ولی کسی که هنوز متوسطه  یا ضعیفه در چند تا درس بهتره بیاد نظام جدید چون من امسال با 1 ماه و نیم درس خوندن درصد هام از انتظارم بهتر بود گرچه پشت کنکور میمونم اگر وارد کمپین تعویق و حاشیه های دگه در سه ماه آخر نشده بودم قطعا پزشکی قبول بودم چون میشد

----------


## Frigidsoul

> یسری بیست ساله پشت کنکورن دیگه اینو بهونه نکنن چی بگن


به امید خدا که پشت کنکور بمونی دردشم بچشی.

در کل برا بچه درس خون دارای پشت کار فرقی نداره نظام هرجور بشه ،اینا به نظر من همش حاشیست حالا فلا صبر کنین نتایج بیاد بعد برین دنبال این چیزا

----------


## _Mammad_

من ک عمرا اینکارو بکنم
مگه اینکه تراز بندی جدا بشه ک مثلا ظرفیت اونا بیشتر شده باشه
بعد دو سال خوندم انواع اقسام منابع دارم ...دیگه پولشو هم ندارم منبع جدید بخرم 
زیست دوم سوم بلدم ولش کنم بیام جدید بخونم؟؟
یا هر درس دیگه 
اینقدرام اوضاع وخیم نیست ک همچین تصمیمی بگیرم
فقط باید مباحث مشترکو بیشتر خوند و وقت کمتری رو حذفیات نظام جدید گذاشت و یه نیم نگاهی هم به تمرینات اونا داشته باشیم کافیه
#نظر_شخصی

----------


## Mysterious

*خیلی آشفته بازار شده
ولی دوستان گیر دادن فقط به درس ریاضی 
وگرنه بقیه دروس رو روال خودشون بودن 
یه سال یادمه از فصل احتمال ۵ سوال طرح شد(دقیق یادم نیست ولی بیشتر از حد معمول بود)
امسال برعکس بعضی فصول طرح نشد
ولی در کل هر سال دیدیم یه درس خیلی فضایی طرح میشه*

----------


## MehranWilson

> دقیقا چند روز پیش همین رو داشتم به دوستم میگفتم...مثلا توی کنکور ۹۴ و ۹۵، طراح زیست یهو دیوونه شد و فصل شارش انرژی رو معروف کرد و یه کلی تست ازش داد...اونایی که اون فصل رو خوب بلد بودن، رستگار شدن و اونایی که اون فصل رو حذف کرده بودن بیچاره....من خودم کنکور امسال امید زیادی به فیزیک پیش دو یا مباحث آسون ریاضی بسته بودم، و ضررش رو هم دیدم...
> واقعا گاهی این ترفند ها، هوش طراح رو نشون میده که داوطلبا رو سورپرایز کنه، اصلا شاید عشقش بکشه ده تا سوال از بخش یک زیست دوم بده، کسی نمیتونه بگه چرا....من خودم هم امسال از این موضوع سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک شاکی بودم، ولی بعدش که نشستم نگاه کردم، دیدم کوتاهی از خودم بوده....از مثال میدون جنگ بودن کنکورت هم خییلی حال کردم، دقیق ترین توصیفی که میشد از کنکور کرد همین بود؛ گاهی یه فصل رو یه کلی تست براش حل میکنی، ولی آسون ترین سوال اون بخش میاد، گاهی هم از یه مبحث آسون، یه سوال خیلی سخت میاد...باید برای هر سناریویی آماده بود، وگرنه قطعا نابود خواهی شد...


حرفت درسته .. حالا درسته امسال یکم شیطنت کرده بود از نظام جدید هم اورده بود ولی دیگه 100 درصدش رو که نیاورده بود
حالا از 80 درصدی که از نظام قدیم بود رو اورده بود دیگه 
ما بعضی وقتا کوتاهی خودمون رو دیگه میندازیم تقصیر طراح ... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان کم کاری خودتون رو لطفا گردن طراح نندازید ... خب میخواستی بشینی از اول تابستون از کار و انرژی رو بخونی تا فیزیک هسته ای !!!

----------


## Accident

> اتفاقا توی متن هایی که حجم به نسبت زیادی داره، فونت ریز بیشتر اذیت میکنه و اگه مثلا سایز نوشته رو ۳ قرار بدید، برای فردی که میخونه راحت تره...برای کسایی هم که با گوشی میان فرق نمیکنه چون این تغییر براشون تقریبا اعمال نمیشه...برچسب نزنیم بهتره رفیق‌....


سایز نوشته مورد نظر 5 بود نه 3. فونت و سایز استاندارد سایت چشم رو به هیچ عنوان اذیت نمیکنه. این فونت چشم رو اذیت میکنه. 95 درصد افراد سایت با فونت طبیعی می نویسن و مشکلی برای خوندن وجود نداره. لزوما هرچی سایز فونت بزرگتر باشه به معنای این نیست که خوندن کلمه اسان تر میشه. تنها چیزی که باید رعایت کنید ایجاد فاصله بین کلمات و ایجاد پاراگراف بعد از هر سه چهار خط است. این تغییر در گوشی موبایل من هم کاملا محسوس است و باید مدام صفحه رو بکشیم پایین تا مطلب رو بخونم. خلاصه هیچ عقل سلیمی از کسی که یک صفحه با فونت 5 نوشته دفاع نمیکنه.

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> به امید خدا که پشت کنکور بمونی دردشم بچشی.
> 
> در کل برا بچه درس خون دارای پشت کار فرقی نداره نظام هرجور بشه ،اینا به نظر من همش حاشیست حالا فلا صبر کنین نتایج بیاد بعد برین دنبال این چیزا


باششش  :Yahoo (23): 
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## bbehzad

یه نکته ای که هیچکس توجه نکرد اینه که از کجا معلوم طراح سال دیگه به نظام قدیما حال نداد؟شاید بودجه بندی درست شد.شاید نظام جدیدا سخت شد.این طراح ها هیچیشون معلوم نیست.درضمن تو همون ریاضی و فیزیک هم اگر کسی واقعا میخوند میتونست 70 بزنه.تغییر نظام واسه کسی خوبه برنامه دوساله داره.الان کسی که سال دیگه میخواد کنکور بده وکتابشو عوض کنه اصل حماقته.ببخشیدا.چون درسته به نفع نظام جدیدا بود ولی اکر اومدن تو تراز بندی شیمی مثلا 40 نظام قدیمو با 60 نظام جدید مقایسه کردن چی؟

----------


## kiaaaa

سر این کنکور فقط و فقط اونایی ضرر کردن که به خاطر کمبود وقت یا هرچیز دیگه ای نشستن دیدن از هر مبحث چندتا سوال میاد و به همون نسبت هم رفتن روش سرمایه گذاری کردن ولی زهی خیال باطل! در کل صبر کنین نتایج بیاد شاید اصلا سنجش عادلانه تراز داد! من نمیدونم چرا جماعت کنکوری عادتشه همه چیو درام کنه و آخرش دودش بره تو چشم خودش

----------


## M.javaddd

یکبار دیگه تاکید میکنم، بچه ها، مراقب باشید مثل قضیه تعویق کنکور امسال، توی این باتلاق نیفتید؛ حواستون به مافیای کنکور، که این تغییر نظام دانش آموزا میتونه گردش مالی حدود هزار میلیارد تومنی براشون داشته باشه باشید،چون طبیعیه که براش تلاش کنن و افکارتون رو جهت دهی کنن...من مطمئنم، توی همین نظام آموزشی که هستید، اگه بخواید و برای هدفتون تلاش کنید، میتونید به بهترینا برسید، ولی حتی اگه قرار باشه حجمی به اندازه یک پایه رو هم امتحان بدید ولی درگیر حواشی باشید، موفق نخواهید شد...سرباز مجازی کسی نباشید و احساسی نباشید...خیلی منطقی ولی هدف دار و با انگیزه پیش برید، برنده این جنگ فرسایشی شما خواهید بود

----------


## sina_u

مهمترین بخش خوندن برای کنکور دوران جمعبندی هست.
حساب کنین ببینین برای مرور این فصلهای اضافی چقدر باید زمان تلف کنین. زمانی که رقیباتون دارن مباحث اصلیو مرور میکنن.
به اندازه خوندن چند تا کتاب اضافی هست.
چطور امکان داره بعد از کنکور امسال باز خیلی ها این مسئله ساده رو نفهمیده باشن.

----------


## bbehzad

الان.من یه سوال دارم.به جز بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک اگر یه رشته تحربی نظام قدیم همون سوالایی که واسه نظام خودش بودوکامل بلد خوب و مفهومی عایا الان ضرر میکرد.یه مزیتی که کنکور نظام قدیم نسبت به جدید داشت این بود که بچه های نظام قدیم باید راحاار جواب میدادن .باباجان تو که دینامیک و مکانیکو نوسانو گرما و فشار و همه چیو قویتر باید بلد باشی.یه زمانی طرف میرفت ریاضی توماس میخوند شیمی مولتیمر که بیاد کنکورو بزنه شماهم فکرکنید همینطوری هستید.الان دارید با چند سطح بالاتر مثلا نوسان میخونید خب اگه سخت بدن چی؟هیچی تو قطعا باید بالاتر بزنی.

----------


## bbehzad

> مهمترین بخش خوندن برای کنکور دوران جمعبندی هست.
> حساب کنین ببینین برای مرور این فصلهای اضافی چقدر باید زمان تلف کنین. زمانی که رقیباتون دارن مباحث اصلیو مرور میکنن.
> به اندازه خوندن چند تا کتاب اضافی هست.
> چطور امکان داره بعد از کنکور امسال باز خیلی ها این مسئله ساده رو نفهمیده باشن.


دوره جمع بندی وقت کامل بندی نیست.فقط باید تست بزنی.

----------


## saj8jad

> مهمترین بخش خوندن برای کنکور دوران جمعبندی هست.
> حساب کنین ببینین برای مرور این فصلهای اضافی چقدر باید زمان تلف کنین. زمانی که رقیباتون دارن مباحث اصلیو مرور میکنن.
> به اندازه خوندن چند تا کتاب اضافی هست.
> چطور امکان داره بعد از کنکور امسال باز خیلی ها این مسئله ساده رو نفهمیده باشن.


امکان داره چون اصولا نمیخوان بفهمن دوست گرامی
بزارید همینطور راحت باشن!

----------


## bbehzad

سجاد جان انتخابی عادلانه تره حرفت کاملا درسته.تلاشتونو کنید انتخابی شه ولی داداش گلم کار اسونی نیست تو یه سال زیروبم کتاب تظام جدیدو دربیاری.طراح امسال کیف کرد نظام جدیدا حال کنن سال دیگه برعکس شد چی؟

----------


## sina_u

> سجاد جان انتخابی عادلانه تره حرفت کاملا درسته.تلاشتونو کنید انتخابی شه ولی داداش گلم کار اسونی نیست تو یه سال زیروبم کتاب تظام جدیدو دربیاری.طراح امسال کیف کرد نظام جدیدا حال کنن سال دیگه برعکس شد چی؟


چیزی به نام برعکس وجود نداره.
از قسمتی که در کتاب نظام جدید نیست برای نظام جدید تست نمیاد.
سعی میشه سوالا مشترک طرح بشه که مثل امسال مجبور میشن به نظام جدید نزدیک باشه.
فقط این وسط نظام قدیم برای محکم کاری مجبوره کلی فصل اضافه بخونه و وقتش هدر بره.

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد جان انتخابی عادلانه تره حرفت کاملا درسته.تلاشتونو کنید انتخابی شه ولی داداش گلم کار اسونی نیست تو یه سال زیروبم کتاب تظام جدیدو دربیاری.طراح امسال کیف کرد نظام جدیدا حال کنن سال دیگه برعکس شد چی؟


درود عزیز
به نظر من همین که بعد از کنکور 98 اکثریت بر این موضوع اتفاق نظر دارند که *انتخابی بودن* عادلانه و منطقی هستش و اون رو به رسمیت میشناسند خودش کلی دستاورده!
من نمیگم که همه نظام قدیمی ها پاشند برن نظام جدید کنکور بدن داداش گلم
حرفم اینه که هر کسی دیدگاه و دلایل و استدلال های خودش رو داره که ایضا قابل احترامه
اگر کسی تمایل داشت نظام جدید شرکت کنه خب شرکت میکنه و اگر هم نه که همون نظام قدیم رو کنکور میده

به هر روی کسی که تصمیم میگیره نظام جدید بخونه قطعا همه شرایط و پارامترهاش رو مد نظر گرفته که اومده میخواد کنکور نظام جدید بده
من هم باهات موافقم که کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست خصوصا بخاطر اینکه دو کنکوره شده
به هر روی من امیدوارم بچه ها تصمیمی که فکر میکنند درسته رو در نهایت اتخاذ کنن

----------


## M.javaddd

> چیزی به نام برعکس وجود نداره.
> از قسمتی که در کتاب نظام جدید نیست برای نظام جدید تست نمیاد.
> سعی میشه سوالا مشترک طرح بشه که مثل امسال مجبور میشن به نظام جدید نزدیک باشه.
> فقط این وسط نظام قدیم برای محکم کاری مجبوره کلی فصل اضافه بخونه و وقتش هدر بره.


ببینید، کسی که نظام قدیم هست و میخواد ۹۹ کنکور بده، حداقل سومین کنکورش خواهد بود...واقعا مضحک هست که تازه بیاد خودش رو در موقعیت یه دانش آموز صفر کیلومتر نظام جدید بزاره و تازه بخواد کتابای نظام جدید رو شخم بزنه..ولی برای دانشجو ها و کسایی که چند سال از درس دور بودن و میخوان برای ۹۹ کنکور بدن، قطعا انتخابی بودن و انتخاب نظام جدید یه مزیت هست...
واقعا فکر نکنید که دروس اختصاصی نظام جدید مثل زیست و فیزیک و ریاضیش رو میشه مثل هلو بالا زد...حقیقتا اینطور نیست و تغییر نظام آموزشی و ورود به یه فضای ناشناخته، که هیچ راه برگشتی نداره، قطعا قمار بزرگی هست، ولی بازم شاید یه سری با تغییر نظام موفق بشن و باید از حق انتخاب برخوردار باشن...

----------


## bbehzad

> چیزی به نام برعکس وجود نداره.
> از قسمتی که در کتاب نظام جدید نیست برای نظام جدید تست نمیاد.
> سعی میشه سوالا مشترک طرح بشه که مثل امسال مجبور میشن به نظام جدید نزدیک باشه.
> فقط این وسط نظام قدیم برای محکم کاری مجبوره کلی فصل اضافه بخونه و وقتش هدر بره.


و چیزی که فقط در نظام قدیم هست واسه نظام جدید نمیاد.مثل پیشدو فیزیک که اتفاقا سختم نیست.

----------


## bbehzad

> درود عزیز
> به نظر من همین که بعد از کنکور 98 اکثریت بر این موضوع اتفاق نظر دارند که *انتخابی بودن* عادلانه و منطقی هستش و اون رو به رسمیت میشناسند خودش کلی دستاورده!
> من نمیگم که همه نظام قدیمی ها پاشند برن نظام جدید کنکور بدن داداش گلم
> حرفم اینه که هر کسی دیدگاه و دلایل و استدلال های خودش رو داره که ایضا قابل احترامه
> اگر کسی تمایل داشت نظام جدید شرکت کنه خب شرکت میکنه و اگر هم نه که همون نظام قدیم رو کنکور میده
> 
> به هر روی کسی که تصمیم میگیره نظام جدید بخونه قطعا همه شرایط و پارامترهاش رو مد نظر گرفته که اومده میخواد کنکور نظام جدید بده
> من هم باهات موافقم که کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست خصوصا بخاطر اینکه دو کنکوره شده
> به هر روی من امیدوارم بچه ها تصمیمی که فکر میکنند درسته رو در نهایت اتخاذ کنن


تورو من چند ساله میشناسم هیچ وقت بدخواه کسی نبودی.الانم درست داری میگی باید انتخابی باشه تا عدالت برقرار شه .حرف منم اینه یه کم ریسکه و سخت بری نظام.جدید کنکور بدی ولی اگه بتونی که چه بهتر فصلای کمتری میخونی.

----------


## bbehzad

پزشکی شده مهندسی 15 سال پیش.مهندسی از نوک قله سقوط ازاد کرده.خداشاهده 5سال دیگه تره هم واسه پزشکا خورد نمیکنن همینطور که الان هیچکدومتون خدای نکرده مریض میشید پزشک عمومی نمیرید اونم همین طور میشه.بهتون قول میدم اما چاره چیه بین پزشکی و باقی رشته ها علوم پزشکی بهتره فقط همین.بقران اگه بخوام کم و زیاد بگم.بدرود.

----------


## M.javaddd

> تورو من چند ساله میشناسم هیچ وقت بدخواه کسی نبودی.الانم درست داری میگی باید انتخابی باشه تا عدالت برقرار شه .حرف منم اینه یه کم ریسکه و سخت بری نظام.جدید کنکور بدی ولی اگه بتونی که چه بهتر فصلای کمتری میخونی.


بهزاد جان، همه ما چند ساله که سجاد عزیز رو میشناسیم‌ و بشدت آدم حسابی هست...آدمی هست که میشه باهاش ساعت ها گپ زد، بحث کرد و شوخی کرد و ... توی این موضوع هم از جنبه های مختلفی داریم به قضیه نگاه میکنیم، نکته مهم اینه که تقریبا هممون روی حق انتخاب اتفاق نظر داریم، ولی روی انجام اینکار و ریسک ناشی از اون اختلاف نظر داریم که طبیعیه...کنکور مثل زندگی میمونه، گاهی اوقات تصمیمای ریسکی به عرش میرسونت، گاهی هم تصمیمای حاشیه ای نابودت میکنه...هر کسی واقعا باید به دور از احساسات و جو سازی بقیه، ببین صلاح کارش چیه و با ایمان کامل نسبت به هدفش، کار رو ادامه بده... @saj8jad

----------


## mohammad1397

میخواستم مشابه این تایپیک بزنم ولی حسش نبود  :Yahoo (76):  در صورتی که حق انتخاب داده بشه فقط نوع خاصی از نظام قدیما تمایل به جدید پیدا میکنن داوطلبای نظام قدیم ضعیف که بنیه مالی خوبی دارن دقت کنین که قیمت کتب کمک درسی واقعا وحشتناک شده و برین سایت خیلی سبز و الگو و ... کتابای مخصوص 99 قیمت بگیرین متوجه میشین  دسته دوم دانشجوها  مهندسا و پیراپزشکا و سایر فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی که تازه تصمیم میگیرین کنکور بدن و با صحبت با مشاورا دنبال سرمایه گذاری روی نظام جدیدن تا اگه 99هم قبول نشدن 1400 ازمون بدن یا به قول دوستی بشه برای کنکوریای اینده مشاوره داد و پول دراورد !!!!!!چون نظام سال های اینده جدیده ...جوسازی و اغراق و بزرگنمایی نظام جدید هم توسط همین بزرگواران انجام میشه که خیلی نباید جدی گرفت چون از دید خودشون به مساله نگاه میکنن واضافه شدن این قشر باعث رشد کاذب  در جمعیت تجربی میشه  این موارد موقع امار ثبت نام کنکور 99 اواخر ثبت نام مشخص میشه و برای یک پشت کنکوری متوسط به بالا نظام جدید انتخاب بدتر و غیر منطقیه فراموش نکنین سال 99 یکی از قوی ترین رقبا بچه های پشت کنکوری نظام جدید هستن که به درساشون و نظامشون  مسلطن و تغییر نظام برای کسی که نظام خودش خوب خونده نوشیدن جام زهره :Yahoo (76):  حای همون شیمی جدید که به ظاهر حفظیه از هر مطلب حفظیش دویست تا تست تو کتابای کمک درسی دادن

----------


## mohammad1397

نکته اخر اینکه ترازگیری جدا نیست من موندم این سبطی که اینقدر ادعا تو زمینه مسائل کارشناسی داره چطور نمیدونه میشه به دو درصد یه تراز داد ؟ نمره کل نهایی هر کس از درصدش محاسبه میشه دو درصد یکسان نمره کل نهایی برابر میده ولی به گفته دوستی ترازگیری جدا هم میبود بازم معلوم نبود به نفع قدیمه یا جدید چون بخش بزرگی از نظام جدیدا سال اولی برای کیک سر جلسه میرن و درصداشون خیلی پایین میزنن که رو تراز اثر داره مخصوصا کنکور 99 که اغلب نظام جدیدن

----------


## Egotist

دوست ندارم تو فروم پست بزارم ولی خوب این سبک تایپیکارو میبینم دلم برای عمرت میسوزه
شما داری رو چیزی قمار میکنی که دو سر باخته.
اگر نظام قدیم بمونی و کنکور بدی ، نتیجه ای مشابه با همین 98 میگیری . سال دیگه هم همین آش و کاسه اس
اگر نظام جدید بدی و به فرض آسون و اوکی باشه ، بازم تضمینی نیست بتونی خودتو با نظام جدید وقف بدی
خلاصه که قمار نکنیم

----------


## saj8jad

درود و صبح بخیر عزیزان



> تورو من چند ساله میشناسم هیچ وقت بدخواه کسی نبودی.الانم درست داری میگی باید انتخابی باشه تا عدالت برقرار شه .حرف منم اینه یه کم ریسکه و سخت بری نظام.جدید کنکور بدی ولی اگه بتونی که چه بهتر فصلای کمتری میخونی.


بهزاد گرامی، ممنون از حسن نظرت دوست عزیز
من هم در مورد ریسکی بودن موضوع با شما تا حدودی اتفاق نظر دارم، یک داوطلب نظام قدیم که میخواد نظام جدید کنکور بده باید خیلی موارد مثبت و منفی رو مد نظر داشته باشه و در نهایت تصمیم گیری کنه، به عنوان مثال؛
ـــ جدید بودن حداقل 40 درصد مطالب کتب خصوصا مباحث عمومی و در عین حال روان و ساده و کم حجم بودن سرفصل های مباحث عمومی و اختصاصی (به نسبت نظام قدیم) طبق بررسی و نظر خودم
ـــ هزینه خیلی سنگین منابع کمک آموزشی نظام جدید که بعضی دوستان کنار گوشه به درستی بهش اشاره کردند و من شدیدا موافقم با این مورد

اما به نظر من یک داوطلب نظام قدیمی که این یک سال رو بصورت جدی منابع نظام جدید رو بخونه، من تصور میکنم چیزی رو از دست نمیده ببینید ؛
ـــ ریاضی و فیزیک که بالای 90 درصد سوالات مشترکه و اصولا بر اساس کتب نظام جدید برای نظام قدیم طراحی میشه (طبق تجربه کنکور 98)
ـــ زیست شناسی نظام جدید تفاله های کم حجم شده نظام قدیم هستند با یه سری واژه های معادل سازی شده، طبیعتا کسی که نظام قدیم تسلط داره هیچ مشکلی نخواهد داشت
ـــ شیمی، این درس رو قبول دارم سبک کتاب حفظی مفهومی شده بیشتر، ولی بازم حداقل 55 درصد مباحثش با نظام قدیم مشترکه و باز کسی که قدیم تسلط داره مشکلی نخواهد داشت و بیشتر روی حفظیات باید وقت بزاره
ـــ زبان انگلیسی هم که مثل همن با یه چند تا واژگان جدید تر
ـــ عربی متحول شده واقعا، ولی به نظر من آسون تر شده اما متحول شده قبول دارم
ـــ دینی هم 75 80 درصد مشترکن با نظام قدیم
ـــ ادبیات هم خیلی خیلی کم حجم شده به نسبت ادبیات و فارسی نظام قدیم

* بازم همه اینا به کنار، اول مزایا و عواقب کار رو باید سنجید بعد تصمیم گرفت
* #نظر_شخصی



> بهزاد جان، همه ما چند ساله که سجاد عزیز رو میشناسیم‌ و بشدت آدم حسابی هست...آدمی هست که میشه باهاش ساعت ها گپ زد، بحث کرد و شوخی کرد و ... توی این موضوع هم از جنبه های مختلفی داریم به قضیه نگاه میکنیم، نکته مهم اینه که تقریبا هممون روی حق انتخاب اتفاق نظر داریم، ولی روی انجام اینکار و ریسک ناشی از اون اختلاف نظر داریم که طبیعیه...کنکور مثل زندگی میمونه، گاهی اوقات تصمیمای ریسکی به عرش میرسونت، گاهی هم تصمیمای حاشیه ای نابودت میکنه...هر کسی واقعا باید به دور از احساسات و جو سازی بقیه، ببین صلاح کارش چیه و با ایمان کامل نسبت به هدفش، کار رو ادامه بده... @saj8jad


سید گرامی ، اول از همه بگم که ممنون دوست عزیز، این نظر لطف شماست
تقریبا بالا توضیح دادم دوست عزیز، من هم در ریسکی بودن موضوع تا حدودی متفق النظر هستم با شما دوستان
منتهی دیدگاه من از زاویه دید خودمه  :Yahoo (4):  ممکنه هم اشتباه باشه و اصلا هم اصراری بر اینکه نظر من حتما درسته ندارم و نداشتم تا الان
نکته دیگه ای هم به ذهنم نمیرسه که دیگه بخوام اضافه کنم و بگم خدمتت به جز همون خط آخر که خودتم گفتی رو دوباره منم برای توجه و تاکید بیشتر میارم ؛
هر کسی واقعا باید به دور از احساسات و جو سازی بقیه، ببین صلاح کارش چیه و با ایمان کامل نسبت به هدفش، کار رو ادامه بده  :Yahoo (1): 

بدرود دوستان
 :Yahoo (81):

----------


## AmirAria

*خیلی خوبه که حذف شدن اون همه فصل و مطلب زیست رو نمیبینید فقط گیرتون یه سری  لغات جدیده که سر جمع 3 صفحه هم نمیشه*

----------


## asie67

> خیلی ها ادعا کردند که مباحث نظام جدید خیلی ساده و ابکی هست بچه های نظام جدید اصولا چیزی نمیخونند کتاباشون نصف شده ... 
> سوالی که من از این عزیزان دارم مباحث نظام جدید ابکی راحت شما فول هستید این مباحث پس چرا کنکور ۹۰ یا ۸۰ درصد نمیزنید ؟! 
> اخه ۸۰ یا ۹۰ درصد بعضی دروس تخصص سوالات مشترک بود یعنی مباحثی بود که هم تو نظام قدیم بود هم جدید و دوستان ادعا کردند نظام جدید آب خوردن هست خوب چرا ۸۰ درصد نزدید ؟! 
> خیلی ببخشید ما دو دسته داوطلب داریم داوطلب که منتظر کنکور سوالات مرتب و از قبل مشخص شده بذارن جلوش و فکر میکنن هنوز امتحان نهایی و داوطلب که خودش برای هر اتفاقی هر سوال آماده میکنه دوستان کنکور همین مدیریت بحران شما ممکن سر جلسه کنکور ۴ تا سوال پشت سر هم سخت ببینید و روحیه خودتون ببازید کسی که خودش آماده هر چیزی کرده موفق تر همیشه شما مصاحبه نفرات برتر بخونید گواه این موضوع 
> قبول دارم حذفیات زیاد داره نظام جدید ولی باز هم میگم شما اگر با نظام جدید خیلی راحت هستید ۸۰ درصد باید راحت بیارید ولی اگر رفتید و نظام جدید هم کنکور دادید و بازم همون آش و همون کاسه خوب دیگه ایراد کار از برنامه ریزی ضمن سال تو بوده 
> دوستان فراموش نکنید خیلی ها بودند با همین منابع نظام قدیم اونم تو سال های پیش که کنکور وحشتناک تر از کنکور چند روز پیش بود رفتند و خیلی دروس ۱۰۰ زدند ! 
> خوب اونا از مریخ نیومدن بودند فقط برنامه ریزی داشتند مطالعه پیوسته و منظم داشتند همین 
> اگر از من بپرسید کنکور نظام جدید برای کدوم دسته از داوطلب های نظام قدیم خوب هست برای کسی مثل من رشته ام ریاضی فیزیک بود مهندسی خوندم و راحت میتونم اشراف پیدا کنم به کل کتاب های نظام جدید و تازه حوصله خیلی از بخش ها زیست که تا حالا نداشتم ندارم تازه اونا هم حذف مسلما برای من و امثال من که فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه هستند خیلی خوب برای پزشکی قبول شدن


ببین فرزندم من خودم پارسال رتبه ام 3600 شد و بینایی سنجی مشهد اوردم اما انصراف دادم و دوباره کنکور دادم دارم میگم این بهونه نیست بلکه یه درده اینکه یکسال تموم وقت بذاری واسه خوندن مفاهیم خیلی سخت بعد از چیزای چرت سوال بدن اینکه وقتت واسه مطالبی بره و تو بجاش میتونستی کلی مبحث گلابی رو چندبار مرور کنی واقعا یه درد بزرگه  من خودم  پارسال زیست 70  زدم  بعد امسال کلی سعی کردم  زیست بخونم که برسه  به نود  بعد وقتی سوالای بیخود بدن اونی که کم خونده فرقش با اونی که وقت گذاشته خیلی جزیی و دقیق خونده چیه؟اینکه جز به جز نمودار قلب و تصویر مغز رو بفهمی بعد سوالی در اون حد نبینی یعنی رسما ****** رفتی دیگه!!!!!!!!
البته اینجا ایرانه وقتی یه ماشین میخری بعد چندسال دوبرابر گرونتر میفروشی این کنکور که دیگه در برابرش چیزی نیست  البته حق ماست وقتی اعتراض بلد نیستیم هر بلایی به سرمون بیاد حقمونه  ولی من عمرا بذارم این بلا سر نسل بعد از خودم بیاد

----------


## Sanaz18

> امیدوارم پشت کنکور نمونی
> وگرنه تلخی این حرفت 2 برابر به جونت میمونه


این افراد پشت کنکور نمیمونن چون هدفی تو زندگیشون ندارن جز لودگی

----------


## saj8jad

> ببین فرزندم من خودم پارسال رتبه ام 3600 شد و بینایی سنجی مشهد اوردم اما انصراف دادم و دوباره کنکور دادم دارم میگم این بهونه نیست بلکه یه درده اینکه یکسال تموم وقت بذاری واسه خوندن مفاهیم خیلی سخت بعد از چیزای چرت سوال بدن اینکه وقتت واسه مطالبی بره و تو بجاش میتونستی کلی مبحث گلابی رو چندبار مرور کنی واقعا یه درد بزرگه  من خودم  پارسال زیست 70  زدم  بعد امسال کلی سعی کردم  زیست بخونم که برسه  به نود  بعد وقتی سوالای بیخود بدن اونی که کم خونده فرقش با اونی که وقت گذاشته خیلی جزیی و دقیق خونده چیه؟اینکه جز به جز نمودار قلب و تصویر مغز رو بفهمی بعد سوالی در اون حد نبینی یعنی رسما ****** رفتی دیگه!!!!!!!!
> البته اینجا ایرانه وقتی یه ماشین میخری بعد چندسال دوبرابر گرونتر میفروشی این کنکور که دیگه در برابرش چیزی نیست  البته حق ماست وقتی اعتراض بلد نیستیم هر بلایی به سرمون بیاد حقمونه  *ولی من عمرا بذارم این بلا سر نسل بعد از خودم بیاد*


با دیدگاه شما موافقم
ولی همه این گفتار کلا یک طرف، صرف جمله زیر شما یک طرف ؛
*"ولی من عمرا بذارم این بلا سر نسل بعد از خودم بیاد"*
در عین کوتاه بودن دنیایی حرف توشه، خیلی خوشم اومد

----------


## Sanaz18

> ببین فرزندم من خودم پارسال رتبه ام 3600 شد و بینایی سنجی مشهد اوردم اما انصراف دادم و دوباره کنکور دادم دارم میگم این بهونه نیست بلکه یه درده اینکه یکسال تموم وقت بذاری واسه خوندن مفاهیم خیلی سخت بعد از چیزای چرت سوال بدن اینکه وقتت واسه مطالبی بره و تو بجاش میتونستی کلی مبحث گلابی رو چندبار مرور کنی واقعا یه درد بزرگه  من خودم  پارسال زیست 70  زدم  بعد امسال کلی سعی کردم  زیست بخونم که برسه  به نود  بعد وقتی سوالای بیخود بدن اونی که کم خونده فرقش با اونی که وقت گذاشته خیلی جزیی و دقیق خونده چیه؟اینکه جز به جز نمودار قلب و تصویر مغز رو بفهمی بعد سوالی در اون حد نبینی یعنی رسما ****** رفتی دیگه!!!!!!!!
> البته اینجا ایرانه وقتی یه ماشین میخری بعد چندسال دوبرابر گرونتر میفروشی این کنکور که دیگه در برابرش چیزی نیست  البته حق ماست وقتی اعتراض بلد نیستیم هر بلایی به سرمون بیاد حقمونه  ولی من عمرا بذارم این بلا سر نسل بعد از خودم بیاد


واقعیت اینه که مردم ایران هویت خودشون از دست دادن و امیدی به درست شدن اوضاع نیست
تنها راه نجات دادن خودت
کارگری بخاطر حقوق عقب افتادش اعتراض میکنه میگیرنش و هیچکس هیچی نمیگه 
من ۶سال دندون تموم میکنم و ازینجا برا همیشه میرم

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> ببین فرزندم من خودم پارسال رتبه ام 3600 شد و بینایی سنجی مشهد اوردم اما انصراف دادم و دوباره کنکور دادم دارم میگم این بهونه نیست بلکه یه درده اینکه یکسال تموم وقت بذاری واسه خوندن مفاهیم خیلی سخت بعد از چیزای چرت سوال بدن اینکه وقتت واسه مطالبی بره و تو بجاش میتونستی کلی مبحث گلابی رو چندبار مرور کنی واقعا یه درد بزرگه  من خودم  پارسال زیست 70  زدم  بعد امسال کلی سعی کردم  زیست بخونم که برسه  به نود  بعد وقتی سوالای بیخود بدن اونی که کم خونده فرقش با اونی که وقت گذاشته خیلی جزیی و دقیق خونده چیه؟اینکه جز به جز نمودار قلب و تصویر مغز رو بفهمی بعد سوالی در اون حد نبینی یعنی رسما ****** رفتی دیگه!!!!!!!!
> البته اینجا ایرانه وقتی یه ماشین میخری بعد چندسال دوبرابر گرونتر میفروشی این کنکور که دیگه در برابرش چیزی نیست  البته حق ماست وقتی اعتراض بلد نیستیم هر بلایی به سرمون بیاد حقمونه  ولی من عمرا بذارم این بلا سر نسل بعد از خودم بیاد



درود به شما دوست گرامی البته من فکر کنم سنم کمی از شما بیشتر باشه و در جایگاه فرزند شما نباشم )
ببینید دوست عزیز شما کنکور های ۹۲ تا ۹۷ مد نظر بگیرید و کارنامه رتبه های برتر اونایی که اصلا زیر ۲۰۰ کشوری زدن بیارید ببینید چند نفر از اونا دروس بالای ۹۰ زدند چند نفر اصلا صد زدند ! 
باور کنید اونا هم همین منابع نظام قدیم خوندن که تونستن این درصد ها بیارن ! البته هرچند کنکور های ۹۲ تا ۹۷ از نظر سختی واقعا سختی با کنکور راحت ۹۸ که چند روز پیش بود قابل مقایسه نیست !
خوب الان من نمیتونم بگم اون بچه ها برتر سال های پیش از مریخ اومدن یا اینکه منابع منابع نظام جدید بود یا اینکه ۳ سال وقت داشتن برای آماده کردن خودشون برای کنکور نه ! نه ! نه! اونا هم مثل همین منابع قدیم داشتند و یکسال هم تونستن جمع بکنن همه مطالب و اون کنکور های سخت سال های پیش هم بدن ! 
دوست عزیز اگر از من بپرسی چرا اونا تونستن ‌بقیه نتوانستند باید بگم علت چیزی نیست جز برنامه ریزی غلط عدم پیوستگی مطالعه و تست زنی ضمن سال ضعف در پایه ... است
کنکور مسابقه است برای کسب چند هزار صندلی و رقابت با ۶۴۰ هزار نفر شما چه نظام جدید چه قدیم کنکور بدید تا وقتی که برنامه منظم و پیوستگی مطالعه مدیریت در جلسه کنکور و ... عوامل زیادی هست نداشته باشید همین وضعیت هست امسال من مطمئنم هم نظام قدیم پزشک داریم هم نظام جدید خوب کارنامه ها اومد برید بپرسید از اون دوستان نظام قدیمی که پزشکی قبول شدن چیکار کردند بجای بهانه گرفتن وقت تلف کردن کدوم نظام خوب کدوم ضعیف کدوم سخت نشستن خوندن همین غیر از این !؟
قسمت آخر هم بله درست میفرمایید اینجا ایران هست 
۱- وقتی پراید گرون شد اتفاقا تو پیش فروش زود تر فروخته شد 
۲- وقتی دلار و سکه گرون شد همه حمله کردن به صرافی ها آدم میشناسم زندگی خودش فروخت دلار خرید الان بدبخت شده 
۳- وقتی سیبزمینی ماکارونی گرون شد همه حمله کردن بخرند 
۴- وقتی مهندسی و بقیه رشته ها بیکار شدند همه حمله کردند کنکور تجربی برای پزشکی قبول شدن شرکت کنن 
۵- ...
به قول شما حق ما هست چون هیچ کدوم از این آدم ها به گرونی و این مشکلات اعتراض نکردند علت جویا نشدند بلکه فقط حمله کردند 
الان هم بجای این صحبت ها واقعا بیاید از الان شورع کنید اصلا بشو نفر برتر ۹۹ با آرزو موفقیت برای شما

----------


## arshaa

یه چیزی بگم بهتون امسال کنکور مثه سالای گذشته بود مگه قبلا پیش نیومده بود ماتریس و یه سری فصلارو یه سال سوال ندن
کنکور همش همینه هر سال یه درس سخت میشه بقیه متوسط تر میشن
امسال ریاضی سخت شده بود فیزیک و شیمی و به خصوص زیست اسون تر تو نظام قدیم
اینا بهانه های بعد کنکوره 
زیست نظام جدیدو ببینید کی حوصله داره بشینه این کتابو بخونه؟
اگه قرار بود تو کنکور نظام قدیم اینطور که شما میگین نابود بشه سنجش دو نوع سوال نمیداد
بابا بیشتر از پنجاه درصد کنکوریا نظام قدیمن اگه قرار بشه نابود بشن که سنجش رو رو سر خدایی خراب میکنن
من منتظرم فقط نتایج بیاد وقتی دیدید حتی به نفعتونم شده میخوام ببینم چه بهانه ایی میگیرید
به نظر من کنکور ابدا در کل با سالهای قبل فرقی نکرده بود یه درس چالشی داشت و بقیه درسا معمولی مثه هر سال که همین بوده

----------


## mohammad1397

> یه چیزی بگم بهتون امسال کنکور مثه سالای گذشته بود مگه قبلا پیش نیومده بود ماتریس و یه سری فصلارو یه سال سوال ندن
> کنکور همش همینه هر سال یه درس سخت میشه بقیه متوسط تر میشن
> امسال ریاضی سخت شده بود فیزیک و شیمی و به خصوص زیست اسون تر تو نظام قدیم
> اینا بهانه های بعد کنکوره 
> زیست نظام جدیدو ببینید کی حوصله داره بشینه این کتابو بخونه؟
> اگه قرار بود تو کنکور نظام قدیم اینطور که شما میگین نابود بشه سنجش دو نوع سوال نمیداد
> بابا بیشتر از پنجاه درصد کنکوریا نظام قدیمن اگه قرار بشه نابود بشن که سنجش رو رو سر خدایی خراب میکنن
> من منتظرم فقط نتایج بیاد وقتی دیدید حتی به نفعتونم شده میخوام ببینم چه بهانه ایی میگیرید
> به نظر من کنکور ابدا در کل با سالهای قبل فرقی نکرده بود یه درس چالشی داشت و بقیه درسا معمولی مثه هر سال که همین بوده


مشکل اینا سطح کنکور نظام قدیم نسبت به سالای قبل نیست دارن مقایسه میکنن با نظام جدید وگرنه کنکور نظام قدیم  کنکور استانداردی بود این بحث اینجا هم تموم نمیشه تا چند ماه باز هزاران بحث راه میندازن که کدوم شرکت کنیم بهتره و حاشیه های جدید و... حالا جدا ازین که یه نظام قدیم باید با زحمت خانواده راضی کنه که پشت کنکور بمونه چه برسه اینکه بخواد تغییر نظام هم با هزینه ها و مشکلاتش با خانواده مطرح کنه عملا خانواده سکته میزنه  برای همین این بحثا بخش کوچیکی از نظام قدیما مطرح میکنن

----------


## Juliette

خیر دوست عزیز
جدید خیلی سوژه داره ک میشه روش مانور داد.
حتی اگر سوالات از مکانیک سیالات و ترمودینامیک دانشگاهی طراحی شن هیچکس نخواهد فهمید اینها در کتاب هست یا نه چون کتاب درسی جدید و قدیم اجمالی به همه چی اشاره کرده.نمونه اش همین مسئله فشاری ک مطرح شده بود
ک عینا از کتابهای ون نس و ون وایلن طرح شده بود ولی با استاندارها نمیشه ایراد خارج از کتاب بودن بهش وارد کرد.
نهایتا با سوالات طولانی و دوسه خطی روی مخ داوطلب رژه میرن.
ملاک رفع مشکل داوطلبان کاهش تعداد هست والا کنکور ازمون علمی نیست که اسون یا سخت باشد این ازمون روانی هست.
از هزار وچهارصد به منوال قبل بر میگرده

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان که میخواید برای حق انتخاب همین الان فشار هارو بیارید رو نماینده ها و بخواید قبل مهر نتیجه رو بهتون بدن
امسالم انتخابات مجلسه هیچ نماینده ای نمیخواد فشار منفی روش باشه خصوصا که نظام قدیم یعنی به حق رای رسیدی و اعضای خونواده ات هم هست سر تاثیر معدلم همین شد که کوتاه اومدن
از الان برید گسترده رو نماینده های شهرتون کار کنید
@*saj8jad*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

یکی از کارهایی که در مورد کنکور د وگانه انجام دادم و پشیمون نیستم این هست که از داخل کمپین کنکور 98 و 99 دوتا باشه خارج شدم چون میدونستم هیچوقت نمیتوانن عدالت رو رعایت کنن و نظام قدیمی ها دارن با این کار خود زنی میکنن ، نمونه این خود زنی هم داخل کنکور 98 دیدین!
بودجه بندی های سال قبل ک اصلا دیگه بدرد نمیخورد ، خیلیا سرمایه گذاری کرده بودن رو فصل هایی و اصلا از اون فصلا سوالم نیومده بود ، چیدمان سوالات ک تغییر کرده بود ، سوالات جوری بود وقت کم میومد واس جواب دادنش مخصوصا توی عمومی ها ، بعضی دروس که واس نظام جدید عین اب خوردن بود واس نظام قدیم کابووس شده بود مثل ریاضی و شیمی ... 
خداروشکر که داخل اون کمپین زیاد همکاری نکردم و الان مسولیتی در قبال اینکه خیلیا مجبورن سال 99 باز هم همین وضعیت 98 رو تحمل کنن ندارم.

----------


## MehranWilson

نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم ولی تا کی این بازی هارو میخاین در بیارید ؟!
اینا که هر کار میخوان میکنن دیگه هی بیا کمپن بزار #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی , نه_به_سهمیه, ........ خب تهش که چی ؟! دیگه واسه تعویق کنکور که دیگه همه گفتن اخرشم کاری نکردن
از الان میخوان تا اردیبهشت 99 هم بشینن با همین بچه بازی ها وقت بچه های مردم رو بگیرن ؟!
سبطی چه تاثیر مثبت بیوفته چه نیوفته داره پولش رو در میاره شما ها هستین که وقتتون رو دارین با این مسخره بازیا هدر میدین هروز یه تاپیک میزنن فلان کس اینو گفت فلان کس اونو گفت

اگه زیادی هم حرف بزنین سنجش سوالات 99 رو سختتر میکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bbehzad

یه ترسی افتاده تو جون نظام قدیما بیاوببین.باباجام زیست و شیمی و عمومی که عوض نشد.ریاضی فیزیکم فکرکنید بودجه بندیه قدیم نیست همین.وگرنه دیگه قدرمطلق که عوض نمیشه.خیلی ناراحتی تمرینای کتابای اونا رو بخونید.

----------


## saj8jad

> نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم ولی تا کی این بازی هارو میخاین در بیارید ؟!
> اینا که هر کار میخوان میکنن دیگه هی بیا کمپن بزار #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی , نه_به_سهمیه, ........ خب تهش که چی ؟! دیگه واسه تعویق کنکور که دیگه همه گفتن اخرشم کاری نکردن
> از الان میخوان تا اردیبهشت 99 هم بشینن با همین بچه بازی ها وقت بچه های مردم رو بگیرن ؟!
> سبطی چه تاثیر مثبت بیوفته چه نیوفته داره پولش رو در میاره شما ها هستین که وقتتون رو دارین با این مسخره بازیا هدر میدین هروز یه تاپیک میزنن فلان کس اینو گفت فلان کس اونو گفت
> 
> اگه زیادی هم حرف بزنین سنجش سوالات 99 رو سختتر میکنه


درود، من نمیخواستم شما رو نقل بگیرم ولی ضدمنطق جالبناکی داری گرامی
میدونی جامعه ما چرا تبدیل به مادون جنگل شده و به این وضع گرفتار شده؟ درست حدس زدی مهم ترین دلیلش کثرت افرادی با چنین طرز تفکری هستش که عادت کردند که در برابر هر بی عدالتی و ظلمی بی خیال و بی تفاوت باشند و بدتر از همه سایر افراد رو هم به گفتمان بی تفاوتی دعوت کنند، متأسفانه اکثریت براشون درونی و نهادینه شده تا بلانسبت جمع همچون گوسفندانی بله قربان گو باشند که در اثر پایبندی به این طرز تفکر مریض در نهایت به بدترین شکل ممکن ذبح خواهند شد!، بدرود

----------


## mohammad1397

> یه ترسی افتاده تو جون نظام قدیما بیاوببین.باباجام زیست و شیمی و عمومی که عوض نشد.ریاضی فیزیکم فکرکنید بودجه بندیه قدیم نیست همین.وگرنه دیگه قدرمطلق که عوض نمیشه.خیلی ناراحتی تمرینای کتابای اونا رو بخونید.


دقیقا بنظرم سال اینده هم با همین بودجه بندی بیاد یعنی ریاضی فیزیک بالای نود درصد مشترک بیاد که اینم به نفع کنکوری 99 میشه چون دیگه نیاز نیست بره رو  حذفیات تمرکز کنه درسای دیگه هم که سوالاش خیلی منطقی میاد البته یک جنبه مثبت که یه عده از قدیما برن سمت جدید اینه که دیگه کنکور نظام جدید فقط خالص نباشن از نظام جدیدا و طراحا خشونت نظام جدید بیشتر کنن  :Yahoo (105): البته این یه حدسه فقط

----------


## reza2018

دوستان در مورد این بحث توجه داشته باشید اینکه نظام قدیم ها ضرر کردن با این فرض درست هست که مثلا درصد 50 زیست نظام قدیم و درصد 50 زیست نظام جدید هردو یک تراز بده که با توجه به متفاوت بودن سوالا مسخره به نظر میاد.
این بحث حتی قبل از کنکور هم بود که یک عده میگفتن 70 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها به نظام جدید و30 درصد به نظام قدیم اختصاص پیدا می کنه.
از طرفی واقعیت اینه که امسال اولین سالی نیست که دو کنکور بر گزار میشه و هر سال دو کنکور داخل وخارج کشور برگزار میشه که بعضا سطح سوالات هم متفاوت هست ولی تا الان بخاطر این موضوع مشکلی پیش نیومده.
اونایی که میگن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،لطفا به این سوال جواب بدن که وقتی هنوز نتایج منتشر نشده چطور به این نتیجه رسیدن؟!

پ.ن:جالب اینکه بعضا کسایی که معتقدن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده از چند ماه پیش دنبال حق انتخاب در کنکور 99 بودن!!

----------


## Mariyana

> دوستان در مورد این بحث توجه داشته باشید اینکه نظام قدیم ها ضرر کردن با این فرض درست هست که مثلا درصد 50 زیست نظام قدیم و درصد 50 زیست نظام جدید هردو یک تراز بده که با توجه به متفاوت بودن سوالا مسخره به نظر میاد.
> این بحث حتی قبل از کنکور هم بود که یک عده میگفتن 70 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها به نظام جدید و30 درصد به نظام قدیم اختصاص پیدا می کنه.
> از طرفی واقعیت اینه که امسال اولین سالی نیست که دو کنکور بر گزار میشه و هر سال دو کنکور داخل وخارج کشور برگزار میشه که بعضا سطح سوالات هم متفاوت هست ولی تا الان بخاطر این موضوع مشکلی پیش نیومده.
> اونایی که میگن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،لطفا به این سوال جواب بدن که وقتی هنوز نتایج منتشر نشده چطور به این نتیجه رسیدن؟!
> 
> پ.ن:جالب اینکه بعضا کسایی که معتقدن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده از چند ماه پیش دنبال حق انتخاب در کنکور 99 بودن!!


ببخشید شما نظام قدیم هستید یا جدید؟از این لحاظ میپرسم که خیلی ها میگن نظام جدید زیستش اسونتره خیلی و نصف زیست قدیمه حجمش(اگه لینک کتابارو دارید منطبق 99 لطفا بزارید) همینطور شیمی از عمومی هاش خبر ندارم
و ریاضی و فیزیک هم سوالاتش از مباحث نظام جدید بوده و از حذفیات نیاورده
الان به نظرم نظام قدیم مشکلش اینه وقت بزاره حذفیات بخونه دوباره نیااد و اینکه علاوه منبع خودشون منبع جدیدا رو هم بخونن
اینم میگم این اعتراض و کمپین نهایت نهایت تا وسط شهریور ارزش داره بعد اون هم از این میمونید هم از اون پس اگه حق انتخاب  هست باید الان اجرایی شه
هرچند تا کارنامه نیاد نمیشه با قطعیت گفت نظام قدیم ها ضرر کردن

----------


## _sana_

من خیلی اطلاعات ندارم که ایا واقعا این به نفعه نظام قدیمه که نظام جدید بده یا نه
ولی من خودم احساس میکنم این یه بحث احساسی هستش.ببینید من خودم زیست نظام جدید رو دیدم.درسته که حجمش کمتره ولی برای اکثر مطالب باید رجوع کنی به مطالب نظام قدیم.خیلی از شکل ها و مطالب کاملااا متناقضه با نظام قدیم
من فکر نمیکنم این منطقی باشه که چند ساله با کتابای نظام قدیم انس گرفتی بیای تو 1 سال مطالب دیگه بخونی.عمومیاش هم که قطعا نمیشه گفت نظام قدیم ضرر میکنه!
میمونه ریاضی فیزیک که من فکر میکنم مطالب  جدا از هم نیست.یعنی فوقش بخوای ماه های اخر مطالب مشترکو بشتر وقت بزاری روش

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان در مورد این بحث توجه داشته باشید اینکه نظام قدیم ها ضرر کردن *با این فرض درست هست که مثلا درصد 50 زیست نظام قدیم و درصد 50 زیست نظام جدید هردو یک تراز بده* که *با توجه به متفاوت بودن سوالا مسخره به نظر میاد.*
> این بحث حتی قبل از کنکور هم بود که یک عده میگفتن 70 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها به نظام جدید و30 درصد به نظام قدیم اختصاص پیدا می کنه.
> از طرفی واقعیت اینه که امسال اولین سالی نیست که دو کنکور بر گزار میشه و هر سال دو کنکور داخل وخارج کشور برگزار میشه که بعضا سطح سوالات هم متفاوت هست ولی تا الان بخاطر این موضوع مشکلی پیش نیومده.
> اونایی که میگن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،لطفا به این سوال جواب بدن که وقتی هنوز نتایج منتشر نشده چطور به این نتیجه رسیدن؟!
> 
> پ.ن:جالب اینکه بعضا کسایی که معتقدن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده از چند ماه پیش دنبال حق انتخاب در کنکور 99 بودن!!



دوست عزیز من تصور میکنم شما خودت رو داری گول میزنی واقعا! چرا فکر میکنی سنجش میاد برای نظام قدیم و نظام جدید هر کدوم جداگانه ترازدهی میکنه؟!
برای چی سوال مشترک داده؟ برای چی از مباحث غیرمشترک تقریبا هیچ سوالی نداده؟ برای چی سوالات، بودجه بندی و ساختار سنتی چندین ساله کنکور نظام قدیم رو به طرز فاحشی تغییر و همسنگ کنکور نظام جدید داده؟ 
همه این کار رو کرده که آخر سر جداگانه هر کدوم رو تراز بده به نظرت؟! اندکی روی این موضوع تفکر کنین

عمده دلیل متضرر شدن نظام قدیمی ها چیزی نیست جز تغییر ساختار سوالات و عدم طرح سوال از مباحث غیرمشترک
اونم صرفا بخاطر اینکه نظام قدیمی ها روی این مباحث وقت گذاشتن و کلی تست زدن و آخر سر هم هیچ سودی عایدشان نشد متأسفانه

پ.ن : بخاطر اینکه از همون موقع مشخص بود چه آشی پخته خواهد شد منتهی بعضیا مشغول بودن و تو باغ نبودن

اجازه بدید نتایج کنکور بیاد، اندکی صبر...

----------


## reza2018

> دوست عزیز من تصور میکنم شما خودت رو داری گول میزنی واقعا! چرا فکر میکنی سنجش میاد برای نظام قدیم و نظام جدید هر کدوم جداگانه ترازدهی میکنه؟!
> برای چی سوال مشترک داده؟ برای چی از مباحث غیرمشترک تقریبا هیچ سوالی نداده؟ برای چی سوالات، بودجه بندی و ساختار سنتی چندین ساله کنکور نظام قدیم رو به طرز فاحشی تغییر و همسنگ کنکور نظام جدید داده؟ 
> همه این کار رو کرده که آخر سر جداگانه هر کدوم رو تراز بده به نظرت؟! اندکی روی این موضوع تفکر کنین
> 
> عمده دلیل متضرر شدن نظام قدیمی ها چیزی نیست جز تغییر ساختار سوالات و عدم طرح سوال از مباحث غیرمشترک
> اونم صرفا بخاطر اینکه نظام قدیمی ها روی این مباحث وقت گذاشتن و کلی تست زدن و آخر سر هم هیچ سودی عایدشان نشد متأسفانه
> 
> پ.ن : بخاطر اینکه از همون موقع مشخص بود چه آشی پخته خواهد شد منتهی بعضیا مشغول بودن و تو باغ نبودن
> 
> اجازه بدید نتایج کنکور بیاد، اندکی صبر...


ممکنه بگی وقتی تعدادی سوال غیر مشترک وجود داشت چطور میخوان همه رو باهم تراز بندی کنن؟..مثلا سوال غیر مشترک نظام جدید رو با سوال غیر مشتر نظام قدیم(درحالی که سطح دو سوال متفاوت بوده)یکسان در نظر میگیرن؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ممکنه بگی وقتی تعدادی سوال غیر مشترک وجود داشت چطور میخوان همه رو باهم تراز بندی کنن؟..مثلا سوال غیر مشترک نظام جدید رو با سوال غیر مشتر نظام قدیم(درحالی که سطح دو سوال متفاوت بوده)یکسان در نظر میگیرن؟


عزیز 4 هفته صبور باشید، اجازه بدید فقط نتایج کنکور بیاد، اندکی صبر...
خواهید دید که چطور و با چه منطقی آبراهام هر دو نظام رو با هم تراز خواهد داد...

----------


## M.javaddd

> ممکنه بگی وقتی تعدادی سوال غیر مشترک وجود داشت چطور میخوان همه رو باهم تراز بندی کنن؟..مثلا سوال غیر مشترک نظام جدید رو با سوال غیر مشتر نظام قدیم(درحالی که سطح دو سوال متفاوت بوده)یکسان در نظر میگیرن؟


نه اینطور نخواهد بود و ترازدهی جداگانه ای انجام نخواهد شد؛ مبنای سنجش طرح سوالات هم سنگ و با سطح برابر بوده ( در عمل اینطور نبود) و سنجش هم معتقده که سنجش دو گروه، در عین عدالت و سطح مشابه صورت گرفته، پس تراز بندی جداگانه ای هم صورت نخواهد گرفت...کما اینکه سال هاست برای کنکور های داخل و خارج، تراز جداگانه ای داده نمیشه چون سنجش معتقده سوالات هر دو هم سنگ هستند؛ در حالیکه برخی سال ها سوالات خارج و برخی سال ها داخل به وضوح سخت تر بود...

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان در مورد این بحث توجه داشته باشید اینکه نظام قدیم ها ضرر کردن با این فرض درست هست که مثلا درصد 50 زیست نظام قدیم و درصد 50 زیست نظام جدید هردو یک تراز بده که با توجه به متفاوت بودن سوالا مسخره به نظر میاد.
> این بحث حتی قبل از کنکور هم بود که یک عده میگفتن 70 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها به نظام جدید و30 درصد به نظام قدیم اختصاص پیدا می کنه.
> از طرفی واقعیت اینه که امسال اولین سالی نیست که دو کنکور بر گزار میشه و هر سال دو کنکور داخل وخارج کشور برگزار میشه که بعضا سطح سوالات هم متفاوت هست ولی تا الان بخاطر این موضوع مشکلی پیش نیومده.
> اونایی که میگن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،لطفا به این سوال جواب بدن که وقتی هنوز نتایج منتشر نشده چطور به این نتیجه رسیدن؟!
> 
> پ.ن:جالب اینکه بعضا کسایی که معتقدن نظام قدیم ضرر کرده از چند ماه پیش دنبال حق انتخاب در کنکور 99 بودن!!


 جدا نیست از خود مصوبه هم میشه فهمید کلید واژه های رقابتی و نمره کل در زیرگروه هم همین میگه هر چند کانون هم، تراز هم جدا حساب میکرد هم مشترک حساب میکرد

----------


## Behnam10

> دوستان معتقدن که با توجه به ساده تر بودن و حجم کمتر منابع نظام جدید، نباید به خوندن منابع سخت تر و حجیم تر نظام قدیم تن داد و آزمون دادن در گروه نظام جدید، کار راحت تری خواهد بود؛
>  در مورد ریاضی و زیست هم( با توجه به لغات معادل)، وضعیت نه تنها بهتر نخواهد بود، بلکه بدتر خواهد بود.موضوع دیگه اینه که بخش زیادی از مباحث سخت همچنان وجود دارن و


سلام
اولا اینکه من خواهرم امسال نظام جدید کنکور داده ... به همین خاطر تقریبا اشراف کامل روی زیست نظام جدید دارم ...
موضوع اول اینکه اصلا بحث معادل سازی توی کتاب خودشونم مطرح نیست چون همه ی کلمات به اصطلاح فارسی شده ، معادل قدیمی علمی شون هم وجود داره !  هم در کتاب  درسی شون و هم در سوالات کنکور 
موضوع دوم در مورد خود درس هاست .... خیلی از مباحث درسته که تکرار شده . ولی نظام جدیدا ، درست و علمی مطالب رو دارند میخونند ! برای مثال گوارش نشخوار کنندگان در کتاب های قدیم کاملا اشتباه بود که اصلاح شدش رو الان دارند بچه های جدید میخونند . ویا چرخه عملکرد قلب و یا حتی ریز نکات چرخه جنسی و.... .  یه جاهایی هم اشتباه کتاب های جدید بوده که علمی اون رو بچه های قدیم خوندند ، مثل چرخه کربس و ....
یه سری مطالب مثل چرخه های آغازیان و قارچ و .... از کتاب جدید حذف شده ولی در عوض مطالبی مثل گوارش و گردش خون جانوران ، توی کتاب های جدید کامل تر شده و با تنوع بیشتری بچه ها مواجه هستند ...
برای همین تسلط روی هر کتاب ، یه چیز فراتر از خوندن کتاب هاست چون باید اطلاعات قبلی شون رو از هر نظام کاملا پاک کنند !
حالا اینکه مثلا توی درس فیزیک و ریاضی و ... هم  همین موضوعات هست . یه مثالش مثلا مبحث نوسان ، چون نقطه حرکت از 0 به 90 درجه رفته ، کلیه نسبت های مثلثاتی فرمول هاشون تغییر کرده ! این چیزی بود که خود من با اینکه این قسمت فیزیک رو کاملا مسلط بودم ،  نتونستم باهاش کنار بیام ... چه برسه بچه هایی که با فیزیک مشکل دارند . و خیلی از مباحث دیگه بقیه درسا 
برای همین هر کتابی از هر نظام ، سختی ها و آسونی های خودشو داره ... نسبتا کتاب های نظام جدید سبک تر شده ولی در جزئیات ، همه ی دبیران مطرح هم میگن که سختی مفهوم در هر دو نظام به یک مقداره ... اینکه حق انتخاب داشته باشند یا نه ، کاری ندارم . ولی اگه هر کی به این دید که کتاب های نظام جدید آسون تره  میخواد نظامشو عوض کنه ، سخت در اشتباه هستش ...

----------


## V_buqs

بدترین بزرگترین خیانتی که میتونید در حق خودتون بکنید اینه ک نظام جدید کنکور بدید 

مطالب و محتوی علمیشون به کل عوض شده لغات معادل سازی شده توی پرانتز واستون نمینویسن که راحت باشید 
همین نظام قدیم خودتونو بخونین راحت ترین با مطالبش آشنایی دارید 

ما 100000000 بار دیگه هم بگیم باز کار خودتونو میکنید  :Yahoo (1):  نظام جدید بدید بهونه تون اینه ما تازه اومدیم این نظام با واژه هاش آشنا نبودیم ایشالله سال بعد  :Yahoo (4):  سال بعدش هم میگید سهمیه ایی ها حقمو خوردن وگرنه قبول بودم  :Yahoo (4):  

مصداق بارز گناه کارا که میگن خدایا مارو ی بار دیگه ببر زمین قول میدم بچه خوبی باشم  :Yahoo (1):  خدام میگه برگردی زمین باز همین غلطاتو میکنی بعضی از این کاربرام مثه همینان هی میگن سال بعد سال بعد ، باز میان اینجا پست میزارن نه به  سهمیه نه به فلان 
منبع چی بردارم فلان کنم بیسار کنم 

شما اگه خوندنی بودی نظام جدید قدیم فرقی نمیکرد همون سال اول یا   نهایت سال دوم قبول بودی نه اینکه چندین سال بمونی و  لقب سردار آزمون بگیری  :Yahoo (1): 
امیدوارم یکم عاقلانه فکر کنین 

فعلا با  اجازه

----------


## یار و غار تویی

تایپک جناجلی شده من یه نظر بدم که خیال همه راحت بشه
من اگر جای نظام قدیمی ها بودم تصیمم با توجه به شرایطم این شکلی بود
اگر درست متوسط رو به پایین بوده تا الان شک نکن بیای نظام جدید به نفعت هست حتی برای برنامه دو ساله قبول شدن هم به نفعت هست اگر خدای نکرده 99 نشد
ولی اگر متوسط رو به بالا هستی شک نکن همون نظام خودت بهتره
ولی بعید میدونم سنجش حق انتخاب بهتون بده ولی اگر هم داد این کار رو من با توجه به شرایطی که داشتم میکردم اگر متوسط رو به پایین بودم

----------


## bbehzad

> تایپک جناجلی شده من یه نظر بدم که خیال همه راحت بشه
> من اگر جای نظام قدیمی ها بودم تصیمم با توجه به شرایطم این شکلی بود
> اگر درست متوسط رو به پایین بوده تا الان شک نکن بیای نظام جدید به نفعت هست حتی برای برنامه دو ساله قبول شدن هم به نفعت هست اگر خدای نکرده 99 نشد
> ولی اگر متوسط رو به بالا هستی شک نکن همون نظام خودت بهتره
> ولی بعید میدونم سنجش حق انتخاب بهتون بده ولی اگر هم داد این کار رو من با توجه به شرایطی که داشتم میکردم اگر متوسط رو به پایین بودم


یکی از بهترین حرفا همینه دمت گرم.تامام.

----------


## Baloot

> تایپک جناجلی شده من یه نظر بدم که خیال همه راحت بشه
> من اگر جای نظام قدیمی ها بودم تصیمم با توجه به شرایطم این شکلی بود
> اگر درست متوسط رو به پایین بوده تا الان شک نکن بیای نظام جدید به نفعت هست حتی برای برنامه دو ساله قبول شدن هم به نفعت هست اگر خدای نکرده 99 نشد
> ولی اگر متوسط رو به بالا هستی شک نکن همون نظام خودت بهتره
> ولی بعید میدونم سنجش حق انتخاب بهتون بده ولی اگر هم داد این کار رو من با توجه به شرایطی که داشتم میکردم اگر متوسط رو به پایین بودم


متوسط رو به بایین منظورت در چه حده تو چه رنج میانگینی منظورته

----------


## M.javaddd

> سلام
> اولا اینکه من خواهرم امسال نظام جدید کنکور داده ... به همین خاطر تقریبا اشراف کامل روی زیست نظام جدید دارم ...
> موضوع اول اینکه اصلا بحث معادل سازی توی کتاب خودشونم مطرح نیست چون همه ی کلمات به اصطلاح فارسی شده ، معادل قدیمی علمی شون هم وجود داره !  هم در کتاب  درسی شون و هم در سوالات کنکور 
> موضوع دوم در مورد خود درس هاست .... خیلی از مباحث درسته که تکرار شده . ولی نظام جدیدا ، درست و علمی مطالب رو دارند میخونند ! برای مثال گوارش نشخوار کنندگان در کتاب های قدیم کاملا اشتباه بود که اصلاح شدش رو الان دارند بچه های جدید میخونند . ویا چرخه عملکرد قلب و یا حتی ریز نکات چرخه جنسی و.... .  یه جاهایی هم اشتباه کتاب های جدید بوده که علمی اون رو بچه های قدیم خوندند ، مثل چرخه کربس و ....
> یه سری مطالب مثل چرخه های آغازیان و قارچ و .... از کتاب جدید حذف شده ولی در عوض مطالبی مثل گوارش و گردش خون جانوران ، توی کتاب های جدید کامل تر شده و با تنوع بیشتری بچه ها مواجه هستند ...
> برای همین تسلط روی هر کتاب ، یه چیز فراتر از خوندن کتاب هاست چون باید اطلاعات قبلی شون رو از هر نظام کاملا پاک کنند !
> حالا اینکه مثلا توی درس فیزیک و ریاضی و ... هم  همین موضوعات هست . یه مثالش مثلا مبحث نوسان ، چون نقطه حرکت از 0 به 90 درجه رفته ، کلیه نسبت های مثلثاتی فرمول هاشون تغییر کرده ! این چیزی بود که خود من با اینکه این قسمت فیزیک رو کاملا مسلط بودم ،  نتونستم باهاش کنار بیام ... چه برسه بچه هایی که با فیزیک مشکل دارند . و خیلی از مباحث دیگه بقیه درسا 
> برای همین هر کتابی از هر نظام ، سختی ها و آسونی های خودشو داره ... نسبتا کتاب های نظام جدید سبک تر شده ولی در جزئیات ، همه ی دبیران مطرح هم میگن که سختی مفهوم در هر دو نظام به یک مقداره ... اینکه حق انتخاب داشته باشند یا نه ، کاری ندارم . ولی اگه هر کی به این دید که کتاب های نظام جدید آسون تره  میخواد نظامشو عوض کنه ، سخت در اشتباه هستش ...


دقیقا بهنام جان باهات موافقم..اگه دقت کرده باشی، توی همین تاپیک گفتم که دوستان به هیچ وجه فکر نکنن که زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی نظام قدیم رو میشه مثل هلو ۸۰ زد...بلکه این تغییر نظام، یه باتلاقی خواهد بود که خیلی ها رو خفه میکنه...درسته مطالب روان تر و خلاصه تر شده، ولی وفق پیدا کردن با مطالب جدید کار واقعا سختی خواهد بود...امیدوارم دوستان بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> متوسط رو به بایین منظورت در چه حده تو چه رنج میانگینی منظورته


همین کنکور 98 ملاک بگیر اگر دادی اگر ندادی برو از خودت آزمون بگیر چون سوالاهاش آسون زیاد داشت اگر میانگین تمام درس هات زیر 40 هست میشه متوسط رو به پایین اگر بالای 40 هست میشه رو به بالا

----------


## Baloot

> همین کنکور 98 ملاک بگیر اگر دادی اگر ندادی برو از خودت آزمون بگیر چون سوالاهاش آسون زیاد داشت اگر میانگین تمام درس هات زیر 40 هست میشه متوسط رو به پایین اگر بالای 40 هست میشه رو به بالا


ببین دوست عزیز من این کنکور به صورت ازمایشی دادم یعنی اصلا جمع بندی نکردم ولی مطمینم تو 3 ماه اینده با برنامه ریزی که کردم میتونم به میانگین 50 همین کنکور برسم 
یعنی حول و حوش 15 مهر 
الان در حد میانگین  30 هستم چون جمع بندی نکردم و ازمونی نرفتم 
حالا بیش خودم فکر میکنم یکم عاقلانه نیست سریع تصمیم بگیرم و تظام جدید شرکت کنم چون اولا هیچ شناختی از کتابهاشون ندارم دوما شرایط کنکور جوریه که طراح ممکنه سال دیگه عشقش بکشه به جای 2 تا احتمال 6 تا احتمال بده و شرایط فرق کنه ...
واقعا موندم کار عاقلانه چیه نظام قدیم یک بحثیه نظام جدید هم یک بحث دیگه...

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> ببین دوست عزیز من این کنکور به صورت ازمایشی دادم یعنی اصلا جمع بندی نکردم ولی مطمینم تو 3 ماه اینده با برنامه ریزی که کردم میتونم به میانگین 50 همین کنکور برسم 
> یعنی حول و حوش 15 مهر 
> الان در حد میانگین  30 هستم چون جمع بندی نکردم و ازمونی نرفتم 
> حالا بیش خودم فکر میکنم یکم عاقلانه نیست سریع تصمیم بگیرم و تظام جدید شرکت کنم چون اولا هیچ شناختی از کتابهاشون ندارم دوما شرایط کنکور جوریه که طراح ممکنه سال دیگه عشقش بکشه به جای 2 تا احتمال 6 تا احتمال بده و شرایط فرق کنه ...
> واقعا موندم کار عاقلانه چیه نظام قدیم یک بحثیه نظام جدید هم یک بحث دیگه...


ببین تو اگر این رو 30 زدی نظام جدید احتمالا 25 درصد بزنی همین حالا پس 5 درصد شاید تفاوت داشته باشی شاید همین حالا هم 30 بزنی برو آزمون بگیر  من چون کتاب های شما و خودمون دیدم عقلانی تره چیزی که بلد نیستی سبک تر باشه برات  من زیست شما دیدم مبهم هست و زیاد کتاب هاتون هم زیاد هست هم نامفهوم ولی خدایی کتاب های ما بهتر نوشته شدن

----------


## M.javaddd

> ببین دوست عزیز من این کنکور به صورت ازمایشی دادم یعنی اصلا جمع بندی نکردم ولی مطمینم تو 3 ماه اینده با برنامه ریزی که کردم میتونم به میانگین 50 همین کنکور برسم 
> یعنی حول و حوش 15 مهر 
> الان در حد میانگین  30 هستم چون جمع بندی نکردم و ازمونی نرفتم 
> حالا بیش خودم فکر میکنم یکم عاقلانه نیست سریع تصمیم بگیرم و تظام جدید شرکت کنم چون اولا هیچ شناختی از کتابهاشون ندارم دوما شرایط کنکور جوریه که طراح ممکنه سال دیگه عشقش بکشه به جای 2 تا احتمال 6 تا احتمال بده و شرایط فرق کنه ...
> واقعا موندم کار عاقلانه چیه نظام قدیم یک بحثیه نظام جدید هم یک بحث دیگه...


دقیقا..با توجه به وضعیتتون، شما مشکل آموزشی جدی ندارید، بلکه مشکل عدم مطالعه و ساعت مطالعه پایین بوده...شما دلیلی نداره نظام آموزشیتون رو عوض کنید و پا توی اکوسیستم جدید و تقریبا ناشناخته بزارید، در حالیکه با زیر و بم کتاب های نظام خودتون آشنایید..تغییر نظام، اکر هم بخواد انجام بشه،بیشتر به درد دانشجویان مهندسی و کسایی که چند سال از درس دور بودن میخوره

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> ببین دوست عزیز من این کنکور به صورت ازمایشی دادم یعنی اصلا جمع بندی نکردم ولی مطمینم تو 3 ماه اینده با برنامه ریزی که کردم میتونم به میانگین 50 همین کنکور برسم 
> یعنی حول و حوش 15 مهر 
> الان در حد میانگین  30 هستم چون جمع بندی نکردم و ازمونی نرفتم 
> حالا بیش خودم فکر میکنم یکم عاقلانه نیست سریع تصمیم بگیرم و تظام جدید شرکت کنم چون اولا هیچ شناختی از کتابهاشون ندارم دوما شرایط کنکور جوریه که طراح ممکنه سال دیگه عشقش بکشه به جای 2 تا احتمال 6 تا احتمال بده و شرایط فرق کنه ...
> واقعا موندم کار عاقلانه چیه نظام قدیم یک بحثیه نظام جدید هم یک بحث دیگه...


اینم بگم کنکور امسال اگر هدفت پزشکی و دندون پزشکی هست بعیده با میانیگن 50 حتی پردیس و آزاد بیاری پس اگر برنامه ریزی میکنی طوری برنامه بریز که میانگین 70 بزنی نه 50 یعنی باید برای 100 بخونی تا 70 بزنی

----------


## mohammad1397

چند وقت پیش یه لینک گروه انجمن گذاشته بودن درباره حق انتخاب بود اینا تقریبا 95 درصدشون بعد چند سال میخواستن کنکور بدن و برای بقیه نسخه میپیچن که نظام قدیم به ضررتونه بیاین جدید بدین یا اینکه نظام قدیم فقط تا 99 هست و ممکنه قبول نشین و بیاین جدید بدین تا اگه 99 قبول نشدین برین برای 1400 نکته جالب چون اکثرا خودشون رنج سی سال دارن و یه رشته خوندن و کار پیدا نکردن فکر میکنن ادم ده سال پشت بمونه پزشکی قبول بشه هم ارزش داره خلاصه اصلا شرایطشون با این نیم میلیون نفری که امسال نظام قدیم دادن یکی نیست اینجا هم میبینم یه عده سریع تحت تاثیر قرار نیگیرن دوست عزیز نظام قدیم تو 99 میشه حداقل کنکور سومت !! پس حتما حاشیه نویسی خلاصه نویسی کردی تاریخ ادبیات خوندی زیست پیش با حجم زیاد حتما لااقل دو بار دور کردی هزینه کردی اونم هزینه میلیونی مطالب و ترتیب نظم نظام قدیم تو ذهنت تثبیت شده شیمی کلی مساله حل کردی دینی کلی درس بیشتر خوندی عربی بیشتر قواعد کار کردی اگه اینکارا نکردی و دوباره میلیون تومن پول داری یا علی برو نظام جدید بخر تا عمر من کنکور نظام جدید بده دیگه لازم نیست اینجا بیای خودت بکشی تا ثابت کنی حجم نظام جدید کمتره چون همه این میدونن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):  نظام قدیم در هر صورت ضرر میکنه ببینین با کدوم راه ضررتون کمتر میشه و دنبال حرف چن تا بازنشسته نیفتین

----------


## asie67

> درود به شما دوست گرامی البته من فکر کنم سنم کمی از شما بیشتر باشه و در جایگاه فرزند شما نباشم )
> ببینید دوست عزیز شما کنکور های ۹۲ تا ۹۷ مد نظر بگیرید و کارنامه رتبه های برتر اونایی که اصلا زیر ۲۰۰ کشوری زدن بیارید ببینید چند نفر از اونا دروس بالای ۹۰ زدند چند نفر اصلا صد زدند ! 
> باور کنید اونا هم همین منابع نظام قدیم خوندن که تونستن این درصد ها بیارن ! البته هرچند کنکور های ۹۲ تا ۹۷ از نظر سختی واقعا سختی با کنکور راحت ۹۸ که چند روز پیش بود قابل مقایسه نیست !
> خوب الان من نمیتونم بگم اون بچه ها برتر سال های پیش از مریخ اومدن یا اینکه منابع منابع نظام جدید بود یا اینکه ۳ سال وقت داشتن برای آماده کردن خودشون برای کنکور نه ! نه ! نه! اونا هم مثل همین منابع قدیم داشتند و یکسال هم تونستن جمع بکنن همه مطالب و اون کنکور های سخت سال های پیش هم بدن ! 
> دوست عزیز اگر از من بپرسی چرا اونا تونستن ‌بقیه نتوانستند باید بگم علت چیزی نیست جز برنامه ریزی غلط عدم پیوستگی مطالعه و تست زنی ضمن سال ضعف در پایه ... است
> کنکور مسابقه است برای کسب چند هزار صندلی و رقابت با ۶۴۰ هزار نفر شما چه نظام جدید چه قدیم کنکور بدید تا وقتی که برنامه منظم و پیوستگی مطالعه مدیریت در جلسه کنکور و ... عوامل زیادی هست نداشته باشید همین وضعیت هست امسال من مطمئنم هم نظام قدیم پزشک داریم هم نظام جدید خوب کارنامه ها اومد برید بپرسید از اون دوستان نظام قدیمی که پزشکی قبول شدن چیکار کردند بجای بهانه گرفتن وقت تلف کردن کدوم نظام خوب کدوم ضعیف کدوم سخت نشستن خوندن همین غیر از این !؟
> قسمت آخر هم بله درست میفرمایید اینجا ایران هست 
> ۱- وقتی پراید گرون شد اتفاقا تو پیش فروش زود تر فروخته شد 
> ۲- وقتی دلار و سکه گرون شد همه حمله کردن به صرافی ها آدم میشناسم زندگی خودش فروخت دلار خرید الان بدبخت شده 
> ...


ببین ببین فرزندم (بعید میدانم شما مثل من یه ارشد گرفته باشی یه دختر ۴ساله هم داشته باشی تازه از زور بیکاری مجبور شده باشی دوباره کنکور داده باشی پس همون فرزندم خوبه برات)شما اصلا کنکور های ۹۲تا الان رو بررسی نکردی وگرنه این حرفو نمیزدی در ضمن من از خدامه کنکور اونقدر سخت باشه اصلا ۴۰بیشتر کسی نزنه درعوض چالش برانگیزترینه اما نه اینکه چرت باشه والا بخدا ظلمه من باتوجه به شرایط تاهلم که ۶صبح پامیشدم غذای ظهر آماده میکردم بعد بچه امو میذاشتم مهد تا ظهر کمی می‌خوندم باز میرفتم دنبالش تا عصر که باباش بیاد بعد تا شب برم پانسیون خصوصی مطالعه کنم و از همه تفریحات و مهمونی هام بزنم به قدر خودم تلاش کردم اما با این کنکوری که دیدم شدیدا برای همه نوجونای کشورم حسرت خوردم و بمحض اینکه از جلسه اومدم بیرون به شوهرم گفتم از همون دیپلم دخملو می‌فرستم خارج که یبار دیگه این عذابو اون طفلک نکشه تو کشوری که چهارساعت امتحان غیراستاندارد بخواد آینده ات رو رقم بزنه جای موندن نیست

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> چند وقت پیش یه لینک گروه انجمن گذاشته بودن درباره حق انتخاب بود اینا تقریبا 95 درصدشون بعد چند سال میخواستن کنکور بدن و برای بقیه نسخه میپیچن که نظام قدیم به ضررتونه بیاین جدید بدین یا اینکه نظام قدیم فقط تا 99 هست و ممکنه قبول نشین و بیاین جدید بدین تا اگه 99 قبول نشدین برین برای 1400 نکته جالب چون اکثرا خودشون رنج سی سال دارن و یه رشته خوندن و کار پیدا نکردن فکر میکنن ادم ده سال پشت بمونه پزشکی قبول بشه هم ارزش داره خلاصه اصلا شرایطشون با این نیم میلیون نفری که امسال نظام قدیم دادن یکی نیست اینجا هم میبینم یه عده سریع تحت تاثیر قرار نیگیرن دوست عزیز نظام قدیم تو 99 میشه حداقل کنکور سومت !! پس حتما حاشیه نویسی خلاصه نویسی کردی تاریخ ادبیات خوندی زیست پیش با حجم زیاد حتما لااقل دو بار دور کردی هزینه کردی اونم هزینه میلیونی مطالب و ترتیب نظم نظام قدیم تو ذهنت تثبیت شده شیمی کلی مساله حل کردی دینی کلی درس بیشتر خوندی عربی بیشتر قواعد کار کردی اگه اینکارا نکردی و دوباره میلیون تومن پول داری یا علی برو نظام جدید بخر تا عمر من کنکور نظام جدید بده دیگه لازم نیست اینجا بیای خودت بکشی تا ثابت کنی حجم نظام جدید کمتره چون همه این میدونن


واقعا میگم اگر کسی با دو سال درس خوندن به نظر من با سطح سوالات امسال زیر 40 زده نظام قدیم واقعا اصلا نه چیزی توی ذهنش ثبت شده نه برنامه داشته نه یاد گرفته نه خونده پس حکم همون نخوندن داره باز نظر هر کی محترمه

----------


## Baloot

> اینم بگم کنکور امسال اگر هدفت پزشکی و دندون پزشکی هست بعیده با میانیگن 50 حتی پردیس و آزاد بیاری پس اگر برنامه ریزی میکنی طوری برنامه بریز که میانگین 70 بزنی نه 50 یعنی باید برای 100 بخونی تا 70 بزنی


منظورم اینه تا 3 ماه دیگه با منابع نظام قدیم میتونم به میانگین 50 برسم اما نظام جدید رو نمیدونم ...

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> منظورم اینه تا 3 ماه دیگه با منابع نظام قدیم میتونم به میانگین 50 برسم اما نظام جدید رو نمیدونم ...


خوب اگر میتونی در 3 ماه 20 درصد بیای بالا بمون 
اگر مطالب قبلا خوندی و به علت مرور نکردن درصد 30 زدی بهتره بمونی 
ولی اگر اصلا بلد نیستی با 3 ماه همون نظام جدید هم میشه به 50 رسید خدایی من امسال 1 ماه و نیم خوندم درصد هایی زدم که اصلا انتظار نداشتم

----------


## bbehzad

بچه های نظام قدیم سوالای خارج کشورو ببینید حتما.لحن سوالا شدید به نفع نظام جدیداست .

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> بچه های نظام قدیم سوالای خارج کشورو ببینید حتما.لحن سوالا شدید به نفع نظام جدیداست .


دقیقا چندین سوال فیزیکش و شیمی و ریاضی الان دیدم تمرین کتاب درسی هست

----------


## amir11

یکی بیاد بگه واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۰چه کنیم اگه تمدید بشه قدیم بنظرتون کدوماش بهتره اونایی که کنکورجدید دادن لطفا از تجربشون بگن

----------


## amir11

کسی نیست جواب منو بده

----------

